# Battlefield 3: Weiterer Rückschlag für PC-Spieler - Spielername an Origin-Account gebunden



## SebastianThoeing (25. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Weiterer Rückschlag für PC-Spieler - Spielername an Origin-Account gebunden * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Weiterer Rückschlag für PC-Spieler - Spielername an Origin-Account gebunden


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (25. August 2011)

Dann werde ich mir wohl 2 mal überlegen, ob ich mir das Teil hole.


----------



## Ralf83 (25. August 2011)

kauf es mir für die xbox


----------



## Bitfreezer (25. August 2011)

EA Origin wird immer uninteressanter. Nach diesen ganzen Meldungen werde ich mir Battlefield 3 garantiert nicht kaufen. Jeder Otto-Normal-Bürger würde bei der Herstellung von solchen Spyware-Tools ins Gefängnis kommen, EA glaubt, damit erfolgreich zu sein...


----------



## thor2101 (25. August 2011)

kann man jetzt nur noch einen einzigen Soldaten spielen? was soll der käse?


----------



## kamelle (25. August 2011)

Ich überlege auch schon meine Vorbestellung rückgängig zu machen. Jetzt kann man sich nicht mal mehr seinen Ingame-Nick aussuchen bzw. anpassen? Langsam wird es lächerlich.
Insbesondere für Clanspieler ist das mal richtig assig ...


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. August 2011)

Wenn EA schon seine eigene Steam-Adaption aufzieht, sollten sie zumindest die Funktionen des Konkurrenten richtig übernehmen. Bei Steam lässt sich doch auch ein separater Nickname vergeben, der dann im Spiel angezeigt wird. Das wäre auf jeden Fall die elegantere Lösung als den Login-Namen zu verwenden.


----------



## Loeghaire (25. August 2011)

Das war aber schon seit wochen bekannt. Und wer sich jetzt über Origin aufregt dürfte auch kein Steam mehr nutzen, den die machen es genauso. Das mit dem Soldaten ist zwar schaden, aber wer spielt bitte mehr als einen Hoch. Schon in BC2 reichte mir einer aus.


----------



## Loeghaire (25. August 2011)

Naja den Nick kann man immer noch ändern, mußt halt den Support anschreiben oder einen neuen Acc aufmachen^^


----------



## Primekill (25. August 2011)

Das mit dem Daten sammeln.
Wenn ich nicht spiele, kann ich ja rein theoretisch den prozess von origin beenden und dann wird nichts mehr gesammelt, oder wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Loeghaire (25. August 2011)

Klar, nur für BF3 brauchst du das, sonst kannst das ausmachen und es wird nix gesammelt.


----------



## KamikazeReh (25. August 2011)

so, nun ist schluss... Storniert.


----------



## JoeBold (25. August 2011)

Dieser Bericht ist nur teilweise korrekt. Durch die Accounbindung wird der Profilname festgesetzt, jedoch nicht der der name der Soldaten die man erstellen kann.

Viel ernüchternder finde ich die Sammelwut. >

Was hat es DICE/EA zu interesieren welche PRogramme ich installiere oder lösche, bzw. verwende? Geht's noch?
Gegen das Sammeln von Hardwareinfos oder welches OS ich nutze habe ich rein gar nichts, da so eine Statistik aufgebaut werden kann nach derer man die PC Spiele verbessern kann. Welcher Zweck allerdings mit dem Sammeln von Softwareinfos und der IP verfolgt wird, das entzieht sich irgendwie ein wenig meinem Logikverständnis. Denn was sollte das für einen anderen grund haben als Spionage, da durch die IP die gesammelten Daten keines falls anonymisiert sind und das verstößt gegen das Datenschutzgesetzt und wäre somit Strafbar.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (25. August 2011)

JoeBold schrieb:


> Dieser Bericht ist nur teilweise korrekt. Durch die Accounbindung wird der Profilname festgesetzt, jedoch nicht der der name der Soldaten die man erstellen kann.



Also für mich ist das recht eindeutig. "Will it still be possible in BF3 to freely choose your ingame nick(soldiername),like it has been with BFBC2? thx" - Er fragt also nach dem Soldatennamen. Darauf die Antwort von Matros: "your name is linked to your origin persona" - da bleibt nicht viel Interpretationsspielraum oder?

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## uglygames (25. August 2011)

pssst "EA is watching you".


----------



## Loeghaire (25. August 2011)

Würde ja gern mal wissen wo PCgames die News mit der SoftwareInfo und IP usw her hat. Nicht mal im Offiziellen Forum wurde so eine News gepostet. Ich glaube kaum das EA/Dice gegen geltendes Recht einfach verstößt.


----------



## DonIggy (25. August 2011)

Das Spiel sieht so geil aus und könnte so rocken, aber leider werde ich wohl weder Battlefield 3 noch Diablo 3 kaufen, da nun meine Schmerzgrenze erreicht ist


----------



## SebastianThoeing (25. August 2011)

Loeghaire schrieb:


> Würde ja gern mal wissen wo PCgames die News mit der SoftwareInfo und IP usw her hat. Nicht mal im Offiziellen Forum wurde so eine News gepostet. Ich glaube kaum das EA/Dice gegen geltendes Recht einfach verstößt.


 
Hier die EULA
http://eacom.s3.amazonaws.com/EULA_Origin+_June+launch_.5.17.11.pdf

Wichtiger Abschnitt:
You agree that EA may collect, use, store and transmit technical and 
related information that identifies your computer (including the Internet Protocol 37683v1 
Address), operating system, Application usage (including but not limited to 
successful installation and/or removal), software, software usage and peripheral 
hardware, that may be gathered periodically to facilitate the provision of software 
updates, dynamically served content, product support and other services to you, 
including online services. EA may also use this information combined with 
personal information for marketing purposes and to improve our products and 
services.  We may also share that data with our third party service providers in a 
form that does not personally identify you.  IF YOU DO NOT WANT EA TO 
COLLECT, USE, STORE, TRANSMIT OR DISPLAY THE DATA DESCRIBED IN 
THIS SECTION, PLEASE DO NOT INSTALL OR USE THE APPLICATION. 
This and all other data provided to EA and/or collected by EA in connection with 
your installation and use of this Application is collected, used, stored and 
transmitted in accordance with EA’s Privacy Policy located at EA Games - Electronic Arts.  To 
the extent that anything in this section conflicts with the terms of EA’s Privacy 
Policy, the terms of the Privacy Policy shall control.


----------



## FlorianStangl (25. August 2011)

Loeghaire schrieb:


> Würde ja gern mal wissen wo PCgames die News mit der SoftwareInfo und IP usw her hat. Nicht mal im Offiziellen Forum wurde so eine News gepostet. Ich glaube kaum das EA/Dice gegen geltendes Recht einfach verstößt.


 Origin-Nutzer können das Sammeln von Daten durch EA nicht verbieten


----------



## Lightbringer667 (25. August 2011)

EA wird echt immer frecher. -.-
Naja.. ein Grund mehr das Ding nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## nullskill (25. August 2011)

so vergrault ihr mit sicherheit einige spieler mehr, liebes ea-battlefield-team!
so langsam reichts nämlich echt mal... ihr hättet garantiert einige bestellungen mehr, wenn das sinnlose origin nicht wäre, man seinen spielernamen frei wählen könnte und nicht übertrieben daten sammeln würdet.
FAIL


----------



## Hasamoto (25. August 2011)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wenn EA schon seine eigene Steam-Adaption aufzieht, sollten sie zumindest die Funktionen des Konkurrenten richtig übernehmen. Bei Steam lässt sich doch auch ein separater Nickname vergeben, der dann im Spiel angezeigt wird. Das wäre auf jeden Fall die elegantere Lösung als den Login-Namen zu verwenden.




Vor allemding währe es eine sicherre metode
ein Hacker reicht schon gewöhnlich der Login name aus um Schaden zu verursachen


PS: 
WIR SIND EA
IHRE TECHNOLOGISCHEN UND PERSÖNLICHEN DATEN WÄRDEN DENN UNSIGEN HINZUGEFÜGT

WIEDERSTAND IST ZWECKLOS


----------



## stawacz (25. August 2011)

also so langsam wird mir das auch zu viel.gerade das mit dem sammeln hinterlässt einen echt herben beigeschmack


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. August 2011)

Meine Origin ID: Kerkilabro   Diesmal nicht Pwnoflöte Pwnostar Pwndabär Critmefears oder anderes. Egal


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. August 2011)

Das war der Tropfen, der das Kondom zum Platzen bringt. Hab meine Vorbestellung storniert. Werde erstmal abwarten, was aus dem Spiel wird, und inwiefern EA nochmal einlenkt bei ihrer ganzen unsensiblen, kundenunfreundlichen Origin-Politik. Zur Not greif ich sogar zur Konsolenversion, wenns nicht anders geht.


----------



## Dreamlfall (25. August 2011)

Mir ist das sowas von egal, BF3 wird so oder so gekauft weil es einfach großartig wird!


----------



## Hasamoto (25. August 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das war der Tropfen, der das Kondom zum Platzen bringt. Hab meine Vorbestellung storniert. Werde erstmal abwarten, was aus dem Spiel wird, und inwiefern EA nochmal einlenkt bei ihrer ganzen unsensiblen, kundenunfreundlichen Origin-Politik. Zur Not greif ich sogar zur Konsolenversion, wenns nicht anders geht.



Und genau das ist das Problem mit euch Leuten

Dann bereite dich mal darauf vor nurnoch Konsole zu zocken, denn sollange niemand gegen solche eine Publischer wirkür unternimmt werden die es immer weiter treiben

Das einzichste was da hilft ist nunmal GARNIX KAUFEN VON EA


----------



## Mandavar (25. August 2011)

Wer hat hier alles einen Steam account? Wer hat hier alles einen Facebook account? Payback Karte? Ooops... ^^

Ich find es nicht schlimm, dass EA das tut. Was sollte schlimmsten falls dadurch für mich entstehen? Auf mich bezogene Werbung? Besser auf die Nutzerbasis abgestimmte Spiele? Dieser ganze Datenschutzwahn, der hier in Deutschland herrscht, ist mir schon immer ein Rätzel gewesen.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass EA an meinen Liebesbriefen interessiert wäre. Was sollten sie damit auch machen? Sie wollen nur wissen, wie meine Gewohnheiten auf Softwarenutzung aussehen und wie sich meine Hardware zusammen setzt. Verständlich. Jedes andere Unternehmen tut das auch.

Die ganze Welt schaut mit Unverständniss auf die Deutsche Meinung zum Datenschutz. Wegen jedem kleinen Mist geht man in Deutschland auf die Barrikaden. Ein gutes Beispiel ist Street view. Lächerlich... Das ist NIRGENDS auf der Welt so, wie bei uns. Der Deutsche Ruf in der Welt als ewige Nörgler bekannt zu sein besteht nicht umsonst.

Der an EA geknüpfte Name ist mir auch nicht wichtig. Ist eh der, den ich IMMER in JEDEM Spiel nutze. Gut, dass ich den jetzt nicht mehr schnell sichern muss, wenn das Spiel heraus kommt.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich schlucke nicht einfach alles. Ich kann nur zwischen gefährlichem und ungefährlichem trennen, und meckere nicht "aus Prinzip". Datenschutz ist wichtig bei Krankenakten und Lebensläufen und Finanzen. Nicht bei Softwareinstallationen und Hardwarekäufen.


----------



## weisauchnicht (25. August 2011)

So begeistert Ich von der Reihe bin,von Anfang an gewesen bin.Das war es jetzt! Ruhe in Frieden Battlefield!
Hat sich für mich erledigt hiermit


----------



## Cicero (25. August 2011)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Weiterer Rückschlag für PC-Spieler - Spielername an Origin-Account gebunden * gefragt.



Ähem, räusper... will ja nichts gesagt haben, aber das haben eure Kollegen von der Gamestar schon vor über 6 Wochen berichtet bzw. wird in den einschlägigen Foren schon lange heiß diskutiert.

back to topic: Da man die MP Partien über das BattleLog in einem Browser organisiert, ist das nur der nächste logische Schritt. Ansonsten gbit´s ein Namens-Kuddelmuddel... Persönlich finde ich alle Ansätze sehr interessant. Ich denke, wir bekommen hier ein Ausblick, wohin die Reise in den nächsten Jahren gehen wird.


----------



## Hasamoto (25. August 2011)

Mandavar schrieb:


> Wer hat hier alles einen Steam account? Wer hat hier alles einen Facebook account? Payback Karte? Ooops... ^^
> 
> Ich find es nicht schlimm, dass EA das tut. Was sollte schlimmsten falls dadurch für mich entstehen? Auf mich bezogene Werbung? Besser auf die Nutzerbasis abgestimmte Spiele? Dieser ganze Datenschutzwahn, der hier in Deutschland herrscht, ist mir schon immer ein Rätzel gewesen.
> 
> ...



Ich weiss nicht wo du die Letzten 20 jahre warst aber anscheinend haste nicht mitbekommen in was für Zeiten wir Leben
In der Heutigen zeit kann schon ein RL name im Internet dazu führen das man Ausgeraubt,überfallen und Ermordet werden kann.
Von den ganzen niedlichen belästigungen wie Werbepost,Viagra pillen und sonnstigen schwachsin denn keine Sau braucht, und die einen dann mit Sicherheit ins Haus Flattern


----------



## Elbart (25. August 2011)

Mandavar schrieb:


> blahblahblah ich ich ich mich mir mein ganz allein


Denk mal weiter als bis zur Nasenspitze.


----------



## Hasamoto (25. August 2011)

Elbart schrieb:


> Denk mal weiter als bis zur Nasenspitze.



Der hat keine die Hat EA denn Schon weggezüchtet


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (25. August 2011)

Natürlich ist das dämlich, aber so langsam sollte man sich daran gewöhnen. Battlefield 3 wird sich trotzdem millionen Male verkaufen. Es wird mit dem Datengesammel auf lange Sicht nicht weniger werden, sondern eher im Gegenteil: Man muss sich für jeden Mist registrieren und es werden Daten über einen gesammelt. Sicherlich gibts dann auch so eine Sperre, dass man, sofern man irgendwelche Daten durch selbst entwickelte Programme zurückhält, überhaupt nichts mehr geht und man noch nicht mal den SinglePlayer zocken kann. Sowas ist wie gesagt dumm, aber daran kann man nur was ändern, wenn man es sich nicht kauft. Ich persönlich werde nun aber doch verschärft darüber nachdenken, ob ich mir nicht doch die Konsolenfassung holen soll.


----------



## Cicero (25. August 2011)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> In der Heutigen zeit kann schon ein RL name im Internet dazu führen das man Ausgeraubt,überfallen und Ermordet werden kann.



Leiden wir vielleicht ein klein bisschen an Verfolgungswahn? Nur so ein klen bisschen ....


----------



## schattenlord98 (25. August 2011)

Mandavar schrieb:


> Die ganze Welt schaut mit Unverständniss auf die Deutsche Meinung zum Datenschutz. Wegen jedem kleinen Mist geht man in Deutschland auf die Barrikaden. Ein gutes Beispiel ist Street view. Lächerlich... Das ist NIRGENDS auf der Welt so, wie bei uns. Der Deutsche Ruf in der Welt als ewige Nörgler bekannt zu sein besteht nicht umsonst.
> 
> Der an EA geknüpfte Name ist mir auch nicht wichtig. Ist eh der, den ich IMMER in JEDEM Spiel nutze. Gut, dass ich den jetzt nicht mehr schnell sichern muss, wenn das Spiel heraus kommt.
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich schlucke nicht einfach alles. Ich kann nur zwischen gefährlichem und ungefährlichem trennen, und meckere nicht "aus Prinzip". Datenschutz ist wichtig bei Krankenakten und Lebensläufen und Finanzen. Nicht bei Softwareinstallationen und Hardwarekäufen.


 
Die Deutschen haben zumindest in der Vergangenheit schlechte doppelt Erfahrungen gemacht, da kann man ein bisschen Vorsicht nicht verurteilen...
Abgesehen davon wären solche Daten über deine Onlinezeiten etc. sicherlich auch interessant für deinen nächsten Arbeitgeber. Man kann fast alle persönlichen Daten missbrauchen und benutzen, das sollte man sich mal klar machen.


----------



## Hasamoto (25. August 2011)

Verweiss auf Post 27


----------



## der-jan (25. August 2011)

sowas kann witzig werden: man stelle sich nur vor der spieler hat mehrere spiele auf seinen account und muss bei jedem den gleichen namen verwenden 
hat er als erstes ein rollenspiel und gibt sich nen niedlichen namen wie "mondstrahl" dann bekommt er bestimmt dann später auf nem shooter mp server ein paar stichelein 
anders herum könnte er mit nem "mp shooter kampfnamen" vielleicht bei nen rollenspiel keine mitspieler finden


----------



## Occulator (25. August 2011)

Ich fasse zusammen, korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre:


Origin sammelt automatisch Daten über Hardware und Software und EA stellt diese nicht anonym sondern personifiziert Drittfirmen (zwecks Werbung!) zur Verfügung.
Länger nicht verwendete Origin-Accounts werden einfach gelöscht (inklusive Spiele).
Spiele und DLCs welche 24 Monate nicht gespielt werden werden wegen Inaktivität vom Account entfernt (!)
InGame Namen sind an Accountnamen gebunden
EA Games werden Origin exklusiv (erste Titel verschwinden schon von Steam)
EA Games die noch auf Steam sind, werden von EA bewusst noch manipuliert, damit im Hintergrund wieder EA Updater rennen
Klingt alles nicht besonders gut, der Punkt mit der Löschen von "inaktiven" Spielen ist allerdings die größte Frechheit



> If you have not used your Entitlements or Account for twenty four (24)  months or more [...] your  Entitlements will expire and your Account may be cancelled for non-use.


----------



## Kerusame (25. August 2011)

ich würd das nicht weiter tragisch finden wenn man wie bei steam seinen namen jederzeit ändern könnte... versteh das problem dahinter nicht ganz?! soll ea doch origin mit der selben funktion versehen dann is das problem vom tisch


----------



## stawacz (25. August 2011)

langsam erinnert mich das an "vor 1989",,ich wart schon drauf das in jedem haus ein EA-spitzel einzieht....


----------



## Fischkop (25. August 2011)

Ich habe keinen Problem damit, ich habe meinen Namen bereits bei Origin und heisse überall gleich, verstehe sowieso nicht warum manche immer seinen Namen ändern müssen. Ausserdem war dies schon seit Wochen bekannt, das der Origin Name gleichzeitig der Ingame Name ist


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. August 2011)

Occulator schrieb:


> Ich fasse zusammen, korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre:
> 
> 
> Origin sammelt automatisch Daten über Hardware und Software und EA stellt diese nicht anonym sondern personifiziert Drittfirmen (zwecks Werbung!) zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
sign sign sign.

Ich liebe battlefield und wollte mir wegen des neuen Teils extra einen neuen rechner holen, aber das ist brutal!
Das ist wirklich eine frechheit und der kauf sollte von jedermann 2 mal überlegt werden, auch wenn die versuchung bei einem solchen produkt sehr sehr groß ist.
Da verstehe ich auch nicht, wie leute argumentieren können, dass es doch nicht schlimm ist, dass man den namen nicht ändern kann, das ist doch wirklich nicht der punkt. die spionage und das löschen der spiele, DAS ist der punkt. das darf doch nicht wahr sein. kaum kommt eine neue news, gibt es leute, die die alte schon wieder vergessen haben. Wie wähler beim wahlkampf. da achten die meisten auch nur was einen monat zuvor versprochen wurde und vergessen ALLES was politiker in den jahren davor GELEISTET haben.


----------



## DrProof (25. August 2011)

ich versteh das mit dem Klartextnamen, bzw. festgesetzt nicht... Real ID hat keinen Wert für den Spielebetreiber.. Ich kann jeden User eh eindeutig identifizieren.. schon immer...


----------



## Svatlas (25. August 2011)

Es gibt keinem Entwickler oder sonstigem das Recht seinen Endkunden so auszuspionieren. Die Namesgebung ok kann man drueber wegsehen aber der Rest ist eine bodenlose Frechheit. Somit hat sich BF3 gerade von meiner Most Wanted Liste entfernt^^ Es gibt genug andere tolle Spiele die jetzt kommen...da brauch ich dieses KGB Spiel nicht.


----------



## Joerg2 (25. August 2011)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> [...]
> In der Heutigen zeit kann schon ein RL name im Internet dazu führen [...]


Wozu auch immer der führen mag, aber deswegen verrate ich EA auch nicht meinen Real Namen - wobei es mich erschreckt hat, was ich gerade alles über mich gefunden habe beim googlen meines Standard-Nicknames: Facebook-Account, YT-Acc, Myspace, Twitter, und lt google 7600 weitere Seiten - und mein Nickname ist so exotisch, dass es den garantiert kein 2tes mal gibt....Werde wohl für BF dann noch einen EA-Account mit einem anderen Nickname anlegen müssen....

Es ist inzwischen auch weniger die Tatsache, dass EA diese Daten sammelt. Das macht Steam auch. Und wrschl. auch einige andere Programme bei denen ich nicht die Nutzungsbedingungen gelesen hab. Stört mich auch recht wenig, weil auf meinem PC keine illegal gedownloadedten Programme oder sonst was sind - was mich stört ist die Tatsache, dass sich EA erst als großer Wohltäter für PC-Gaming hinstellt (wird besser als Konsolen, etc.) und uns dann mit so was in den Rücken fällt. Das ist nicht die feine Art. Von daher ist mir inzwischen - auch wenn ich das Spiel nicht so toll finde wie BF3 - Activision sympatischer geworden, denn die geben zumindest offen zu, dass sie mit CoDElite oder DLCs Geld verdienen wollen.....


----------



## Namuraz (25. August 2011)

wtf nein!!! Da hab ich ja übelst den Assi-Nick -.-


----------



## xotoxic242 (25. August 2011)

Gut so.Kann man wenigstens diese Dreckscheater an den Pranger stellen. 

Ganz ehrlich, als damals Steam aufkam gab es dieselben Kritiken und Diskussionen und jetzt nutzen es Millionen.Genau fie Fatzebook.


----------



## tarnvogL (25. August 2011)

habe ich kein Problem mit. Finde ich sogar gut, da SPielernamen bleiben und nicht wie in Source Games oder CoD ständig wechseln.


----------



## kamelle (25. August 2011)

Hat EA sich nicht über Steam beschwert, weil Steam angeblich so restriktiv ist? So langsam komme ich zu der Erkenntnis, dass Steam vielleicht nicht der uneingeschränkten Datensammelwut nachkommen wollte - sprich sich geweigert haben all diese Informationen für EA zu sammeln...
Steam sammelt ja auch, aber das Survey ist optional und es werden nur Daten gesammelt, die mit Steam und seinen Produkten in Verbindung stehen - und nicht einfach mal grundsätzlich alles.
Und ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass die Aufregung unbegründet ist und mit der "deutschen" Natur zu tun hat - großer Schwachsinn, meiner Meinung nach.
Es geht EA nunmal einen Scheißdreck an mit welcher Software ich Texte verarbeite, Bilder betrachte oder meine Emails abrufe. Und wenn man nicht jetzt schon eine Grenze zieht, wo will man diese denn in der Zukunft setzen?

EDIT: Vor just 2 Minuten habe ich meine Vorbestellung storniert... falls jemand noch einen Limited Edition will, da ist gerade eine frei geworden!


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. August 2011)

hab eben im EA Forum gelesen das Origin zudem immer auf C: installiert und man das nicht ändern kann. Ich persönlich hab Windows auf C sowie etliche Tools und Programme - die Platte ist aber deutlich kleiner als die zweite, wo ich Spiele installiere. Ganz toll. Mag sein das dies ein Beta-Problem ist und sich noch was dran ändert, aber gut klingt das nicht.

quelle: EA Forums


----------



## School10 (25. August 2011)

Ein guter und erfolgreicher König hört auf sein Volk - mal sehen wie erfolgreich King Battlefield in Zukunft so sein wird. EA möchte das Game doch sogar in Serie führen. King Battlefield III. - King Battlefield IV - mal sehen ...  momentan ist der König nur schön und EA schlägt der Community beinahe täglich ins Gesicht.


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. August 2011)

also das spiele oder dlc´s gelöscht werden aufgrund von inaktivität ist falsch. habe mein EADM 2 jahre lang nicht genutzt und es ist noch alles vorhanden! zudem gibts heute(25.8.11) ein update für Origin, wenn es denn wem interessiert


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. August 2011)

Eine frage an die PCGames: Wie sieht denn die KillCam aus in BF3? Ich hätte ganz gerne die KillCam killwiederholung (CoD like) um aimbotter/wallhacker leicht zu identifizieren. Mir einfach den spieler zeigen wer mich gekillt hat, find ich blöd.


----------



## desperadoxcap (25. August 2011)

Top****** was soll das überhaupt ständig den Namen zu Ändern,...da überlegt sich jeder 3 mal ob er i game  unter seinen Namen sch.. macht


----------



## thege (25. August 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> also das spiele oder dlc´s gelöscht werden aufgrund von inaktivität ist falsch. habe mein EADM 2 jahre lang nicht genutzt und es ist noch alles vorhanden! zudem gibts heute(25.8.11) ein update für Origin, wenn es denn wem interessiert


 
Ähm, dir ist schon klar, dass aktuell noch kein Origin Pflicht existiert für aktuelle bzw. frühere Spiele? Daher wurde auch nix gelöscht. Das wird bei zukünfitgen Spiele (mit BF3) aber der Fall sein!


----------



## Donatell (25. August 2011)

So werden neben eurer IP-Adresse und Rechnerbezogenen Daten auch Informationen darüber gesammelt, welches Betriebssystem ihr nutzt, welche Programme ihr installiert oder löscht, welche Software ihr gebraucht und welche Hardware ihr noch nutzt. 

Was soll den das im Klartext heissen?
Hol ich mir damit eine Spionagesoftware aufs Board ?
Zeichnet das alle Programme auf, die ich hab ?
Was soll das denn ? 
Das geht niemanden etwas an....nicht das ich was zu verbergen hätte, aber das geht entschieden zu weit ! 
Das ist ja fast so, das wenn ich mir eine Bettwäsche kaufe, der Verkäufer bei mir im Schlafzimmer stehen darf und mir beim schlafen etc. zusehen darf.
OHNE MICH !
Das geht entschieden zu Weit !!!!


----------



## Zocker134 (25. August 2011)

So ich kaufe das Spiel nicht mehr, ich hab Bad Company 2 ohne Origin das reicht mir auch. Am anfang hörte sich alles super an, aber jetzt wird es immer schwachsinniger..


----------



## Viper0201 (25. August 2011)

@ Donatell
Steam durchforstet deinen Recher auch nach solchen Informationen. Das machen ziemlich viele Programme da ist Origin keine Ausnahme.

Was eher ziemlich blöd ist, dass man seinen Namen nicht mehr ändern kann.


----------



## Krichswollef (25. August 2011)

S T O R N I E R T !!!


----------



## Skyler93 (25. August 2011)

das heißt nur 1 soldat -.-
und das mit den durchsuchen finde ich besonders schlimm


----------



## rasgul (25. August 2011)

EA hätte nicht am anfang alle positiven news preisgeben sollen, denn jetzt kommen bis zum releas nur noch negativen und ab nächste woche sind sie nicht mehr nr 1 bei den mostwanted games....

Das mit dem Nick find ich ja noch ok, aber das andere zeug ist echt scheisser, vorallem das sie meine games löschen wen ich sie eine zeitlang nicht spiele?? HALLOOO??? 
Dass mit den userdate, ist dass wirklich so das die auch meine instalierten progs sehen ? oder nur Hardware und win version?


----------



## School10 (25. August 2011)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> @ Donatell
> Steam durchforstet deinen Recher auch nach solchen Informationen. Das machen ziemlich viele Programme da ist Origin keine Ausnahme.
> 
> Was eher ziemlich blöd ist, dass man seinen Namen nicht mehr ändern kann.


 
Ich meine aber, dass Steam vorher fragt.


----------



## V4der (25. August 2011)

soeben storniert


----------



## Aithir (25. August 2011)

Origin ist also nur eine Art Spyware, die sich nicht versteckt. Kundendaten, gerade wenn sie so hemmungslos und wider jeglicher Prviatsphäre gesammelt werden, sind wertvoll, gibt es sie auch noch personalisiert lassen sie sich noch besser vergolden.

Origin ist ganz klar ein Fall für den Datenschutz und die Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## Zocker134 (25. August 2011)

Ja sicher Steam überprüft auch den Rechner, aber noch so ein Programm will ich nicht, EA will das jetzt einfach hart durchsetzen. Was ich auf Origin konto drauf hab als Spiel ist Crysis 2 aber das hatte ich an dem zeitpunkt gekauft, als es noch der EA Download Manager war. Aber na ja ich kauf mir wie schon gesagt Battlefield 3 nicht..


----------



## shawn2007 (25. August 2011)

Mein Gott, wenn euch sowas ankotzt dan sollt ihr erst garnich spielen -.-
Beim Gaming is der Name vlt. wichtig als Repräsentarium aba im endeffekt isses doch egal O.o
Und ich denke das is so wie in den Origin einstellungen, das ihr dan einen eurer Origin namen auswählen könnt, wenn ihr da nur scheiße stehen habt is das nich die schuld von Origin


----------



## Aithir (25. August 2011)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> das heißt nur 1 soldat -.-
> und das mit den durchsuchen finde ich besonders schlimm


 
Du wirst 24/7 überwacht und EA macht Millionen damit, daß sie Leute, die anscheinend keine Ahnung haben, dazu zwingen ihnen Daten zu geben, die viel Geld wert sind, welche sie dann verkaufen dürfen.

Stelle dir mal vor dein Mutter würde jeden Tag und zu jeder Zeit bei dir sein, deine Briefe und Emails lesen, deine Schränke durchsuchen und so weiter ...


----------



## Comp4ny (25. August 2011)

Ein Rechtlicher Verstoß gegen das Deutsche Gesetz.
Wer aber genug Zeit und Geld hat, darf gerne den 1. Präzedenzfall einleiten, und EA zeigen das sowas nicht Erlaubt ist.

Ich glaube ich Spiele lieber kein BF3 mehr o.O


----------



## Hasamoto (25. August 2011)

wie ich schon geschrieben habe leute 

es Hilft da nur KEINE EA Spiele mehr zu kaufen
Halbe sachen bringen in diesen fall garnix


----------



## Undeceived (25. August 2011)

Woou, ich hatte nicht gewusst, dass das mit Origin so schlimm ist!
Ist Steam auch so datensammelfreudig??

Ich weiß mittlerweile nicht mehr, ob ich mir das Spiel holen will - auf sowas hab ich keinen Bock!


----------



## I3iber (25. August 2011)

alle die hier so rumheulen haben bestimmt auch keinen Facebook account, kein Steam, keine XBox/PS3 (glaube da war das auch so? Die speichern auch Mac-Adresse) etc...

Was mich am meisten an der ganzen Sache stört ist die wenig objektive Berichterstattung von PC Games, die Leute werden ja geradezu in negativstimmung "gehetzt"...
Das mit dem Namen finde ich nicht schlecht, weiß man jedenfalls immer wen man vor sich hat und kann wahrscheinlich auch besser gegen betrüger vorgehen.


----------



## Hannibal89 (25. August 2011)

Die OriginID ist doch gar nicht gleich der MasterID des EA-Accounts und kann in Origin geändert werden oder irre ich mich?


----------



## autumnSkies (25. August 2011)

Hm hatte überlegt mal wieder ein BF Titel u kaufen, aber gut das ich nicht auf das Spiel angewiesen bin. Das mit dem Nickname (war beim letzten Teil ja auch schon so) ist ja echt das geringste Problem wenn ich den Rest so lese.

Kein Bock auf STASI 2.0...


----------



## Undeceived (25. August 2011)

I3iber schrieb:


> alle die hier so rumheulen haben bestimmt auch keinen Facebook account, kein Steam, keine XBox/PS3 (glaube da war das auch so? Die speichern auch Mac-Adresse) etc...
> 
> Was mich am meisten an der ganzen Sache stört ist die wenig objektive Berichterstattung von PC Games, die Leute werden ja geradezu in negativstimmung "gehetzt"...
> Das mit dem Namen finde ich nicht schlecht, weiß man jedenfalls immer wen man vor sich hat und kann wahrscheinlich auch besser gegen betrüger vorgehen.


 
Facebook tut garantiert nicht wissen, welche Programme ich installiere oder deinstalliere und was für Hardware ich habe!


----------



## HerrKarl (25. August 2011)

Nächste News:

"Hände auf! EA muss mal kacken."

Nicht, dass das mit den Namen so wild wäre, aber die glauben offenbar die können einem alles reindrücken. Sicher nicht. Eine Onlineplattform ist eine Sache, aber das wird mir alles zu suspekt. Und RO2 gibts ja auch noch (ohne den ganzen Müll, dafür mit Modunterstützung).


----------



## xphillx (25. August 2011)

ich hab mich wirklich auf das spiel gefreut, aber jetzt muss ich mir nochmal überlegen ob ich mir es kaufen soll..


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (25. August 2011)

f*** you EA


----------



## mimc1 (25. August 2011)

I3iber schrieb:


> alle die hier so rumheulen haben bestimmt auch keinen Facebook account, kein Steam, keine XBox/PS3 (glaube da war das auch so? Die speichern auch Mac-Adresse) etc...
> 
> Was mich am meisten an der ganzen Sache stört ist die wenig objektive Berichterstattung von PC Games, die Leute werden ja geradezu in negativstimmung "gehetzt"...
> Das mit dem Namen finde ich nicht schlecht, weiß man jedenfalls immer wen man vor sich hat und kann wahrscheinlich auch besser gegen betrüger vorgehen.


 Was das mit den Betrüger besseraufspüren angeht gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht und ja ich Besitze sowohl einen Steam Account genauso wie nen Facebook, Jappy Und Psn Account. Psn Is mir egal da bin ich seid die Ps3 Geflashed is nicht mehr on gegangen aber Facebook und Jappy Benutze ich jeden Tag, mir ist vollkommen klar das Facebook unmengen an Daten Sammelt aber erlich gesagt bin ich in meinem Sozialen Umfeld mittlerweile auf Facebook angewiesen da ich ohne Das nur 50 % der Sachen mitbekomme die hier abgehen.Das soll nicht heißen das ich das toll finde was Facebook und Co da Fabrizieren, ganz im gegenteil, Daten zusammeln ist und bleibt für mich eine Freschheit aber google macht es ja seid jahren, du Suchst als beispiel dein ganzes Leben nach Pornos naja dem entsprechend macht Google en Profiel von dir, wie man da allerdings den Überblick behallten kan is mir ein Rätzel.


----------



## xotoxic242 (25. August 2011)

Undeceived schrieb:


> Facebook tut garantiert nicht wissen, welche Programme ich installiere oder deinstalliere und was für Hardware ich habe!


 
Ähmm..........was ist denn schlimm daran wenn EA weiß das ich ne Q9550 Quad habe? 
Ich wette in Xfire posten manche Ihre Hardware freiwillig ins Profil aber anderswo riesen Wellen schlagen.


----------



## Ronni312 (25. August 2011)

Und was wollen die damit? Das wird echt kacke jetzt. Das mit dem Namen ok. Ich hab eh mein Standart Namen  Aber.. irgendwelche Absurden Dinge zu Scannen. Naja ..


----------



## I3iber (25. August 2011)

deleted


----------



## Undeceived (25. August 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Ähmm..........was ist denn schlimm daran wenn EA weiß das ich ne Q9550 Quad habe?
> Ich wette in Xfire posten manche Ihre Hardware freiwillig ins Profil aber anderswo riesen Wellen schlagen.


 Und was sagst du zu dem ersten Teil meines Beitrags?


----------



## xotoxic242 (25. August 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> also das spiele oder dlc´s gelöscht werden aufgrund von inaktivität ist falsch. habe mein EADM 2 jahre lang nicht genutzt und es ist noch alles vorhanden! zudem gibts heute(25.8.11) ein update für Origin, wenn es denn wem interessiert


 
Grad installier. 


Und alle anderen: 

Installieren und nicht stornieren!
(Tip von einem EA-Agenten)


----------



## Egersdorfer (25. August 2011)

I3iber schrieb:


> alle die hier so rumheulen haben bestimmt auch keinen Facebook account, kein Steam, keine XBox/PS3 (glaube da war das auch so? Die speichern auch Mac-Adresse) etc...
> 
> Was mich am meisten an der ganzen Sache stört ist die wenig objektive Berichterstattung von PC Games, die Leute werden ja geradezu in negativstimmung "gehetzt"...
> Das mit dem Namen finde ich nicht schlecht, weiß man jedenfalls immer wen man vor sich hat und kann wahrscheinlich auch besser gegen betrüger vorgehen.


 
Tatsächlich habe ich nur einen Steam Acc von den genannten, da kann man aber jederzeit seinen Namen (und damit auch seinen in-game Namen) ändern.

Also erst denken, dann tippen. Und dann bitte den Browser zumachen, bevor Du auf Senden gehst, die Nachwelt wird es Dir danken.


----------



## Prog (25. August 2011)

Gut, man könnte ja jetzt auf BF3 verzichten, aber das wird nicht das einzige Game sein, welches auf den Origin-Müll angewiesen ist, z.B. SWTOR fällt mir da spontan ein. Also wenn EA boykottieren, dann müsste man auf alles von EA verzichten. Und das wird eine ganze Menge sein...


----------



## xotoxic242 (25. August 2011)

Prog schrieb:


> Gut, man könnte ja jetzt auf BF3 verzichten, aber das wird nicht das einzige Game sein, welches auf den Origin-Müll angewiesen ist, z.B. SWTOR fällt mir da spontan ein. Also wenn EA boykottieren, dann müsste man auf alles von EA verzichten. Und das wird eine ganze Menge sein...


 
Das bedeuted verzicht.Glaube nicht das es genug Leute durchziehen damit Origin gekippt wird.Wäre doch mal ne Umfrage wert oder gab es die schon?? 

Apropos SWTOR, sind schon die monatlichen Kosten bekannt?Mag jetzt nicht Tante Google fragen.


----------



## I3iber (25. August 2011)

Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Tatsächlich habe ich nur einen Steam Acc von den genannten, da kann man aber jederzeit seinen Namen (und damit auch seinen in-game Namen) ändern.
> 
> Also erst denken, dann tippen. Und dann bitte den Browser zumachen, bevor Du auf Senden gehst, die Nachwelt wird es Dir danken.



reg dich ab, das mit dem namen sah ich hier nun als geringstes Übel an, und hab mich auf die Datensammlung bezogen.
Daher steht weiter unten auch nochmal meine Meinung zu den nicknames.
schreib ich für dich nächstes mal gerne dazu, dann verstehst du das auch.


----------



## DerElfenritter (25. August 2011)

So Willensschwach die Masse ist wird ein Boykott eh nicht stattfinden, erst Recht nicht bei genialen Spiele wie BF3 und SW:TOR.

Allerdings muss ich schon sagen das ich Origin an sich als eine Frechheit ansehe, das inaktive Accounts geschlossen werden und inaktive Games gelöscht.

Ich werde auf BF3 erstmal verzichten, hol mir eh MW3 für die 360 

Ich warte ab und schau was passiert, hoffentlich wird daran was geändert ansonsten muss ich BF3 vorbei ziehen lassen, denn ein so genialen PC Shooter will ich net auf die Konsole.

Was die zukünftigen Spiele angeht, ebenfalls verzicht wenn es genauso abläuft wie bei BF, danke EA.


----------



## boyclar (25. August 2011)

Und woher soll man wissen das sie einem auch den browser verlauf usw. ausspionieren? Origin ist ein dreck.


----------



## I3iber (25. August 2011)

boyclar schrieb:


> Und woher soll man wissen das sie einem auch den browser verlauf usw. ausspionieren? Origin ist ein dreck.


 
warum sollte EA sich für deinen browserverlauf interessieren?


----------



## newt2007 (25. August 2011)

Wie kann ein Entwickler bzw. Publisher so einen potenziellen Hit schon im Vorfeld so kaputt machen.
Also mir sind mittlerweile so viele negative Aspekte aufgefallen, dass ich schon bald vorher (vor dem Anspielen der Beta oder einer Demo (wenn es eine geben sollte (was ich momentan auch nicht glaube)) sagen kann, dass ich es nicht kaufen werde.

Orgin wird sowiso niemals so groß rauskommen wie Steam, denn es ist von EA. Die wissen ja, wie man Spiele kaputt macht...


----------



## thetadarkphoenix (25. August 2011)

*BF3 abböestellen tut*
Ist zum kotzen und wir immer dümmer.

Große Töne unser BF3 wird so supper und wir sind so toll, mag ja alles sein, aber dafür son dreck mit Origin machen, ich raffs nicht. Es gibt kaum noch wirklich Top Spiele, die nicht irgendwo nen beschissenen Haken haben. Sogar TM2: Canyon gibts ja nur über die eine Plattfrom zum runterladen bis lang, genau son Müll.....


----------



## xotoxic242 (25. August 2011)

boyclar schrieb:


> Und woher soll man wissen das sie einem auch den browser verlauf usw. ausspionieren? Origin ist ein dreck.




Weil man selbstverständlich solche Programme installiert haben sollte:

AlMiSoft Browser-Maulkorb: Per Mausklick zu mehr Privatsph

Ad-Aware Free - Download Internet Security Software with Antivirus & Spyware Removal - Lavasoft

ESET NOD32 Antivirus Home Edition - ESET Antivirus Software


Ok, dann bestellen wir alle ab und sehen was passiert.Vielleicht bringt es ja was.


----------



## German_Ripper (25. August 2011)

Da reicht man EA den kleinen Finger und schon nehmen sie sich die ganze Hand. Hoffentlich werden hier die Datenschützer aktiv. Das kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass ein Publisher als googles kleiner Bruder entpuppt. Dann möchte ich bitte Geld von EA für meine persönlichen, unfreiwillig gesponsorten Daten haben und BF3 sowie weitere EA Titel geschenkt bekommen. "Was erlauben EA?! EA haben gespielt wie flasche leer!!!"


----------



## DrPaepper (25. August 2011)

Nein danke!


----------



## zeugma (25. August 2011)

Ab jetzt kann man von einer "Einheit" sprechen - ich bin dafür.


----------



## massimodacock (25. August 2011)

[sarkasmus]Es werden eure Daten erfasst und für Regierungszwecke missbraucht. Nachher so dass ihr allesamt Staatsfeinde werdet weil ihr FPS spielt und potentielle Terroristen sein könntet.[/sarkasmus]

Als ob ihr nicht schon genug Daten im Internet gelassen hättet. Ihr beschwert euch darüber dass man eure Daten hat aber selber mact ihr Statusmeldungen und twittert wild herum was ihr gerade gegessen habt oder wohin ihr gerade geht. Lasst denen doch ihren Kopierschutz. Es gibt hier soviele Spekulationen darüber was sie mit euren Daten anstellen werden oder welche sie überhaupt haben werden. Ich meine "Na und!?!". Sollen die doch wissen wann und wie ihr spielt. Sowas nennt man Marktforschung und nicht Spionage! Und wenn es euch so sehr stört, dann kauft das Spiel nicht. Keiner zwingt euch. Ich bin auch nicht der Meinung dass sich da was ändern wird in Zukunft sondern es immer verschärfter wird.

Wenn ihr so paranoid seid dass ihr euch wegen ein paar Daten die doch eh mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit im Netz sind, das Spiel nicht kauft, werdet ihr bald gar nichts mehr haben denn der Trend tendiert bereits dahin. Ich würde es auch genauso machen. Oder haben welche Angst sofort beim botten erwischt zu werden und ihren Account zu verlieren?

Wenn ich hier die Kommentare lese krieg ich die Krise. "f**k you EA" ... ja, genau aber mindestens 10 Spiele oder mehr besitzen die dann von EA, dem Unternehmen dass ja so böse ist. 
Dann Boykottiert doch. Ich wette jeder der hier so einen Mist schreibt wird sich früher oder später so oder so das Spiel holen. Und dann kommt der große Boykott wie bei MW2. Alle sind dagegen aber jeder spielt es. 
Online Zwang ist doch einer der besten Mittel gegen Raubkopierer.
Was ihr aber seht sind Verschwörungen gegen ganze Spielergemeinden und Trojaner die wissen wann ihr zuletzt auf der Toilette wart und obs flüssig oder fest war, das kommt dann in deren Datenbank und dann geben sie das an andere weiter die sich über euren Dünnpfiff amüsieren. EA is watching you!

Merkt ihr selbst oder?

P.S. 
Wer keinen Sarkasmus versteht sollte auf diesen Beitrag lieber nichts antworten.


----------



## Joerg2 (25. August 2011)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Ein Rechtlicher Verstoß gegen das Deutsche Gesetz.
> Wer aber genug Zeit und Geld hat, darf gerne den 1. Präzedenzfall einleiten, und EA zeigen das sowas nicht Erlaubt ist.


 Das deutsche Rechtssystem kennt keine Präzedenzfälle - unsere Gerichte entscheiden jedes mal auf Grund des geltenden Rechts (Ausnahme: Grundsatzentscheidungen).

Und dass das gegen deutsches Recht  verstößt wage ich auch zu bezweifeln:
1) Wird EA das vorher mit seinen Anwälten abgeklärt haben
2) Ist es deine freie Entscheidung die Nutzungsbedingungen nicht zu akzeptieren - in diesem Fall stehen dir 14 Tage Rückgaberecht zu - und zwar gegen Bargeld, nicht gegen Warengutscheine (außer wenn du mit Warengutscheinen bezahlt hast natürlich )


----------



## Andyreny (25. August 2011)

Sind die von EA eingentlich noch bei Trost ?!
Ich fand das mit Orgin ja schon nicht so toll und jetzt wollen die auch noch meinen Rechner ausspionieren ? Da kann ich mir ja irgendeinen Virus aus dem Internet runterladen und hab das gleiche Ergebnis umsonst.
Das ist doch echt ne Frechheit. 
Und was wollen die überhaupt mit diesen Daten ? 
Was bringt denen das, wenn das ich heute das Spiel XY installiert hab und das Programm Z deinstalliert habe ? 

Nach dieser Aktion bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich Battlefield 3 noch spielen möchte. Denn nach all dem was EA jetzt abgezogen hat ist mir die Lust am Spiel vergangen. 

Ich hoffe die machen den Mist wieder rückgängig. Denn ansonsten gehen EA wirklich eine Menge Kunden flöten.


----------



## xotoxic242 (25. August 2011)

Also mit dem Namen (darum gehts ja hier eigentlich hauptsächlich  ) sehe ich jetzt net durch.Ich habe Origin offen, oben rechts steht meine ID Nr. und Vorname und Namen kann ich beliebig unter den Einstellungen ändern.
Ich kann z.b. meinen Nickname, den ich schon bei BF2 habe dort eintragen.
Wo ist also das Problem? Oder versteh ich da was falsch?


----------



## HMCpretender (25. August 2011)

Wie behindert ist das denn? Da hat doch keiner mehr Lust drauf...


----------



## Mentor501 (25. August 2011)

thetadarkphoenix schrieb:


> *BF3 abböestellen tut*
> Ist zum kotzen und wir immer dümmer.
> 
> Große Töne unser BF3 wird so supper und wir sind so toll, mag ja alles sein, aber dafür son dreck mit Origin machen, ich raffs nicht. Es gibt kaum noch wirklich Top Spiele, die nicht irgendwo nen beschissenen Haken haben. Sogar TM2: Canyon gibts ja nur über die eine Plattfrom zum runterladen bis lang, genau son Müll.....


 
So, ich habe mir jetzt einfach einen der letzten Kommentare geschnappt, also nicht zu pers. nehmen, aber:

Darf ich mal bitte wissen WAS genau so schlimm daran ist seinen Namen von Origin zu importieren?!
Müsst ihr jetzt wirklich jeden Schwachsinn herziehen um irgendwie Kritik zu üben?
Seid ihr so verblended nicht zu sehen welchen Vorteil das in Sachen Cheater Schutz hat?
Seid ihr wirklich so auf "Ich tu jetzt auf erzürnt und beleidigt" aus, dass jeder kleine Furz, der nichtmal wirklich als negativ zu bewerten ist, als "KO-Argument" für den Kauf dieses Spieles dienen muss?

Langsam kotzt mich dieses getue der PC Community echt an, kennt ihr die Konsolen?
Da sind viele Spiele sogar an euren Profilnamen des Systems gebunden, zumindest bei der PS3.

Warum muss eig. immer alles in soetwas ausarten?

Ich mein:
Origin-zwang: Ok, verständlich das man sich ein wenig drüber muckiert, wobei ich nur Nachteile in der komfortablen PC Bedienung sehe, da mann halt sonst alles über Steam oder komplett ohne steuert und jetzt 2 o. 3 Sachen zusammenkommen.

Kein ingame Serverbrowser:
Mir absolut unverständlich wie man sich darüber aufregen kann! Wo zur Hölle liegt denn das Problem?
Jahrelang wurde sich beschwert, das DICE ingame Browser scheiße ist, jetzt versucht man ne qualitativ hochwertige Lösung durch einen, vom Spiel selbst abgekoppelten ServerBrowser im Battlelog und jeder beschwert sich, obwohl er in der Praxis dadurch wohlkaum irgendwie eingeschränkt ist.

Und jetzt die Namensanbindung:
Was genau ist so schlimm daran?
Abgesehen davon, dass DICE jetzt ohne großen Aufwand Cheater aus dem System fern halten kann, da jene nicht so einfach an einen anderen Nutzernamen kommen können der sie wieder schwer identifizierbar macht sehe ich darin absolut kein Problem, aber euch steht es frei mir zu erklären was denn jetzt so "pöse" an diesem "pösen pösen System" ist.
Ich kann Leute einfach nicht ernst nehmen die sich beschweren nur weil sie es wollen und können aber eig. gar keinen Grund dazu haben.
Soll ich euch was verraten?
Mein KontoName und mein Soldaten Name waren jeher (beinahe) identisch, und selbst meine Email Adresse die ich für Hobby Zwecke nutze trägt diesen Namen.
Wo liegt jetzt genau das Problem wenn man sich in Origin Kill0rmAschiene96 oder irgend so einen Kinderscheiß ruft und im Spiel nicht die Möglichkeit hat es in Kill0rmAschiene93 zu ändern? Gut die Kinder können sich nichtmehr nachträglich als Erwachsen ausgeben, Bravo.
Hier ist nirgends von eurem echten Namen die Rede!



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Also mit dem Namen (darum gehts ja hier eigentlich hauptsächlich  ) sehe ich jetzt net durch.Ich habe Origin offen, oben rechts steht meine ID Nr. und Vorname und Namen kann ich beliebig unter den Einstellungen ändern.
> Ich kann z.b. meinen Nickname, den ich schon bei BF2 habe dort eintragen.
> Wo ist also das Problem? Oder versteh ich da was falsch?


 
Nein du siehst nichts falsch, hier beschweren sich nur Leute die das System entweder nicht kennen oder schlicht und ergreifend nicht richtig lesen können.



Andyreny schrieb:


> Sind die von EA eingentlich noch bei Trost ?!
> Ich fand das mit Orgin ja schon nicht so toll und jetzt wollen die auch noch meinen Rechner ausspionieren ? Da kann ich mir ja irgendeinen Virus aus dem Internet runterladen und hab das gleiche Ergebnis umsonst.
> Das ist doch echt ne Frechheit.
> Und was wollen die überhaupt mit diesen Daten ?
> ...


 
Buhuu, DICE spioniert mein System aus->Schwachsinn, wenn herrauskommen würde, dass sie mehr Daten sammeln als jene die über Origin verfügbar sind (welches Spiel habe ich auf der Plattform installiert z.B.) würden sie gegen Datenschutzrichtlinien verstoßen, der Schaden der dann für DICE und EA entstehen würde wäre so unermesslich hoch, dass sie sich aus dem Geschäft wohl zurückziehen dürften.
Welche Spiele bei dir installiert sind weiß übrigens auch Steam, aber dass ist ja nicht neu, da kann man sich ja nicht so gut drüber aufregen. 

Leute, im Ernst mal, seid ihr wirklich so paranoid?
Die dürfen weder eure Geschäftlichen EMails lesen, noch Dateine von eurem PC untersuchen oder sonstwas, wenn sie das tun würden (was im heutigen Zeitalter sehr schnell ans Licht kommen würde) hätten die mehr als nur eine einfach Klage am Hals.


----------



## krucki1 (25. August 2011)

I3iber schrieb:


> warum sollte EA sich für deinen browserverlauf interessieren?


Aus dem gleichen Grund warum EA sich dafür interessiert was ich installiert habe und was nícht? Wer weiss wo die da ihre Grenzen ziehen, vielleicht werden alle gespeicherte Daten auch noch analysiert  


Das mit dem Nickname finde ich ja noch gar nicht mal so schlimm, aber diese Datensammlerei geht mir dan entschieden zu weit. Habe mich so sehr auf BF gefreut aber nun werde ich es mir nicht zulegen. Echt schade


----------



## MA (25. August 2011)

Andyreny schrieb:


> Sind die von EA eingentlich noch bei Trost ?!
> Ich fand das mit Orgin ja schon nicht so toll und jetzt wollen die auch noch meinen Rechner ausspionieren ? Da kann ich mir ja irgendeinen Virus aus dem Internet runterladen und hab das gleiche Ergebnis umsonst.
> Das ist doch echt ne Frechheit.
> Und was wollen die überhaupt mit diesen Daten ?
> ...


 
die wollen warscheinlich schaun wer spiele von ea gecrackt auf seinem pc hat also alle schön die geckrackten spiele vorherr löschen was für eine verarsche !!!!


----------



## dickdurstig (25. August 2011)

das ganze dürfte in deutschland eh nicht funtkionieren da es gegen den datenschutz verstößt eine zivilrechtliche klage ist nur ne frage der zeit

das schlimme daran ist dass ich nicht möchte dass ein großkonzern weiss welche software von welcher firma ich nutze, dass wissen sollte allein mir gehören und denen den ich zutritt zu meinem rehcner gestatte
das wäre wie wenn du einen fernseher kaufst und der hersteller wüsste welche anderen geräte du benutzt was du zuhause hast und wie du sie nutzt klingt ein wenig nach 1984

desweiteren würde ea informationen über kleinste manipulationen haben sprich wenn du kein bock auf disc einlegen hast und den (gekauftes!) spiel crackst weiss ea dass

bevor nörgler kommen nein ich habe kein facebook oder nutze irgendwelche andere soziale netzwerke, wer mich erreichen will hat meine handynummer punkt!

steam ist zwar auch der größte rotz aber es spieoniert diese daten nciht aus

der nutzen für ea ist markforschung, der gleiche nutzen den google bei suchen hat wenn es das suchverhalten speichert ea weiss welche werbung es dir zeigen muss


----------



## krucki1 (25. August 2011)

Wobei die Analyse von Google bezüglich meines Suchverhaltens mich nicht so viel stört als wenn mein ganzer PC durchleuchtet wird.


----------



## MA (25. August 2011)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen grund warum EA sich dafür interessiert was ich installiert habe und was nícht? Wer weiss wo die da ihre Grenzen ziehen, vielleicht werden alle gespeicherte Daten auch noch analysiert
> 
> 
> ´Das mit dem Nickname finde ich ja noch gar nicht mal so schlimm, aber diese Datensammlerei geht mir dan entschieden zu weit. Habe mich so serh auf BF gefreut aber nun werde ich es mir nicht zulegen. Echt schade


 

da sehe ich genau so   und schon sinkt der verkauf von bf 3 !!!  glaube ich werde mir das auch nicht mehr holen !! dann wird woll cod 8 gezockt die kommen wenigstens nicht auf die idee die daten von den rechnern der fans zu sammeln !!!  +punkt  für cod mw3


----------



## Imrahir (25. August 2011)

So liebe PCGames, wieder mal einfach nur /doh...
Der Tweet ist: 
1. vom 5. August und damit "topaktuell"
2 laut Dice bei der Q&A auf der GC: "ein Soldat pro Origin Account" NICHT bestätigt. Mehrere Soldaten pro Battlefield3 Account somit theoretisch möglich.
3. hat zh1nt0 da ebenfalls bestätigt, dass der tweet damals nen Fehler von ihm war, ebenso zum Thema Origin haben sie sich auf der GC nicht geäußert, obs in der Final wirklich nötig sein wird. 

Abwarten sag ich


----------



## massimodacock (25. August 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Wie behindert ist das denn? Da hat doch keiner mehr Lust drauf...


 Ach, du wirst es doch spielen. Habt ihr schon vergessen: http://www.fair-gamers.de/downloads/Bilder/BoycottModernWarfare2.jpg
Leeres Geschwätz, ein bisschen haten wollen. Als wenn es EA interessieren würde ob ihr Lust darauf habt oder es "behindert" findet. Die wissen doch eh dass ihr es spielen werdet.


----------



## patertom (25. August 2011)

tja, echt blöd diese sache.

da werdens wohl einige wieder raubkopieren, aber...kann mans ihnen verübeln???

mich nervts auch, dass das sogar origin braucht. 


weiß jmd. eigentlich, ob fifa12 auch origin braucht???


----------



## Mentor501 (25. August 2011)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Naja hier gibt es sehr viele, die wahrscheinlich durch diese News erst das mit dem Originausphähverhalten mitbekommen haben, genauso wie ich. Darüber regen sich ja hier die meisten auf und nicht über die Namensbindung.



"Ausspähverhalten" Glaubst du im Ernst die gucken in deinen Browserverlauf? Dürfen sie gar nicht, komm runter, sie gucken nur was für Spiele du installiert hast, sollten sie irgendwas anderes tun käme das durch begabte User viel zu schnell an die Öffentlichkeit.
Aber hauptsache stänkern.
Außerdem solls sowas wie Nutzerbedingungen geben, und da steht, rate mal, nichts davon drin dass sie in irgendeiner Form sich das Recht vorbehalten andere Daten abzurufen als nebensächliche Dinge die auch Steam abruft, hier wahrscheinlich um Werbung zu schalten die mit deinen gespielten Spielen zusammenhängt.


----------



## MrCry3Angel (25. August 2011)

sooO Battlefield 3 ist für mich gestorben ! wer mir Call of Duty MW 3 holen ehhh das bessere spiel "!


----------



## rasgul (25. August 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> das ganze dürfte in deutschland eh nicht funtkionieren da es gegen den datenschutz verstößt eine zivilrechtliche klage ist nur ne frage der zeit
> 
> das schlimme daran ist dass ich nicht möchte dass ein großkonzern weiss welche software von welcher firma ich nutze, dass wissen sollte allein mir gehören und denen den ich zutritt zu meinem rehcner gestatte
> das wäre wie wenn du einen fernseher kaufst und der hersteller wüsste welche anderen geräte du benutzt was du zuhause hast und wie du sie nutzt klingt ein wenig nach 1984
> ...


 

Wen du dein einverständnis gibts, dann können die das leider machen...

was hatt das mit 9184 auf sich, versteh ich nicht so ganz, meint ihr da vileicht die mauer oder so?


----------



## Mentor501 (25. August 2011)

Imrahir schrieb:


> So liebe PCGames, wieder mal einfach nur /doh...
> Der Tweet ist:
> 1. vom 5. August und damit "topaktuell"
> 2 laut Dice bei der Q&A auf der GC: "ein Soldat pro Origin Account" NICHT bestätigt. Mehrere Soldaten pro Battlefield3 Account somit theoretisch möglich.
> ...



Danke für die Klarstellung, so wie ich die aufgeblasene Community hier kenne wird die wohl aber für viele nur ne Randnotiz bleiben,...traurig.


----------



## Viper0201 (25. August 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> steam ist zwar auch der größte rotz aber es spieoniert diese daten nciht aus


Also wenn Steam dich nicht auspioniert wie kommen dann diese Statistiken zustande?

Davon abgesehen macht euch doch nicht gleich feucht. Jeder und alles spioniert. Ihr regt euch doch nur über die Konzerne/Software auf die das auch noch zugeben. Hätte PCGAMES diesen Artikel nicht verfasst, würde sich doch niemand aufregen.

Und außerdem ist diese "Spioniererei" absolut notwendig um Sicherheitslücken in Kombination mit bestimmter Hardware/Software zu finden.


----------



## MrBigX (25. August 2011)

Wollen die das mit aller Gewalt in den Sand setzten oder ist das ein Test wie weit sich die Massen manipulieren lassen?


----------



## Renox1 (25. August 2011)

Scheiß EA. Wer braucht schon einen Publisher!


----------



## I3iber (25. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein Screenshot aus Battlelog wo eindeutig "soldierS" steht. Ich denke nicht, dass man nur einen Soldaten machen kann. Ist auch noch nirgendwo bestätigt worden.

Hier nochmal ein Statement über die Steam Datenschutzerklärung:



> Die meist ständig vorhandene Internetverbindung beim Benutzen von Steam wird von dem Programm zum Versenden verschiedener, zum Teil anonymisierter Daten an Valve verwendet. Eine konkrete Auflistung der übertragenen Daten existiert nicht; durch das Benutzen der Steam-Plattform stimmt man implizit Valves Datenschutzerklärung zu, die generell jede Art der Informationssammlung ohne Einschränkungen erlaubt.



im original:



> Collection and Use of Information
> By using Valve's online sites and products, users agree that Valve may collect aggregate information, individual information, and personally identifiable information, as defined below. Valve may share aggregate information and individual information with other parties. Valve shall not share personally identifiable information with other parties, except as described in the policy below.


----------



## Mentor501 (25. August 2011)

MrBigX schrieb:


> Wollen die das mit aller Gewalt in den Sand setzten oder ist das ein Test wie weit sich die Massen manipulieren lassen?




Du bist hier seit 2001 registriert und verstehst immer noch nicht worüber man sich aufregen sollte und wann man einen kühlen Kopf behalten und besser nachforsche sollte? Bravo!
Dabei hast du sogar die Einführung von Steam miterlebt und müsstest doch noch wissen wie laut damals das Gebrüll war und wie wenig Sinn am Ende hinter dem Geschrei stand?!


----------



## MrBigX (25. August 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Seid ihr so verblended nicht zu sehen welchen Vorteil das in Sachen Cheater Schutz hat?


"Eine Gesellschaft die ihre Freiheit zu Gunsten ihrer Sicherheit opfert hat beides nicht verdient."
Pfeif auf Cheater, das hat bisher kein System zu 100% verhindert und totale Überwachung hat mehr Nach- als Vorteile.


----------



## krucki1 (25. August 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> "Ausspähverhalten" Glaubst du im Ernst die gucken in deinen Browserverlauf? Dürfen sie gar nicht, komm runter, sie gucken nur was für Spiele du installiert hast, sollten sie irgendwas anderes tun käme das durch begabte User viel zu schnell an die Öffentlichkeit.
> Aber hauptsache stänkern.
> Außerdem solls sowas wie Nutzerbedingungen geben, und da steht, rate mal, nichts davon drin dass sie in irgendeiner Form sich das Recht vorbehalten andere Daten abzurufen als nebensächliche Dinge die auch Steam abruft, hier wahrscheinlich um Werbung zu schalten die mit deinen gespielten Spielen zusammenhängt.



Was sie dürfen und nicht dürfen und was angeblich findige User rausfinden würden oder eben auch nicht, dass juckt mich nicht. Ich gehe eben kein Risiko ein. Es reicht mir schon wenn Valve rumschnüffelt, das habe ich auch erst im Nachhinein erfahren als ich es schon längst drauf hatte und es zu spät war. Bei Origin kann ich aber wenigsten was dagegen tun das die Schnüfflerei erst gar nicht anfängt


----------



## I3iber (25. August 2011)

> Collection and Use of Information
> By using Valve's online sites and products, users agree that Valve may collect aggregate information, individual information, and personally identifiable information, as defined below. Valve may share aggregate information and individual information with other parties. Valve shall not share personally identifiable information with other parties, except as described in the policy below.


Da alle es überlesen / ignorieren hier nochmal die Valve / Steam Datenschutzbestimmungen. Für alle die kein englisch können: da steht ziemlich das gleiche wie bei Origin.

@ Mentor501:  glaube is hoffnungslos   aber bei so einer schlechten berichterstattung seitens pcgames auch kein wunder eigentlich


----------



## krucki1 (25. August 2011)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> Also wenn Steam dich nicht auspioniert wie kommen dann diese Statistiken zustande?
> 
> Davon abgesehen macht euch doch nicht gleich feucht. Jeder und alles spioniert. Ihr regt euch doch nur über die Konzerne/Software auf die das auch noch zugeben. Hätte PCGAMES diesen Artikel nicht verfasst, würde sich doch niemand aufregen.
> 
> Und außerdem ist diese "Spioniererei" absolut notwendig um Sicherheitslücken in Kombination mit bestimmter Hardware/Software zu finden.



Also wann ich mich feucht mache kannst du beim besten Willen gar nicht wissen 
Wenn PCGAMES diesen Artikel nicht verfasst hätte würde sich niemand aufregen? Oh man du bist echt eine Intelligenzbestie, woher sollte man denn auch sonst solche Informationen bekommen, wenn nicht durch solche Fachzeitungen/Internetseiten die eben solche Artikel verfassen?


----------



## MrBigX (25. August 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Du bist hier seit 2001 registriert und verstehst immer noch nicht worüber man sich aufregen sollte und wann man einen kühlen Kopf behalten und besser nachforsche sollte? Bravo!
> Dabei hast du sogar die Einführung von Steam miterlebt und müsstest doch noch wissen wie laut damals das Gebrüll war und wie wenig Sinn am Ende hinter dem Geschrei stand?!


Ich kann mich auch noch daran erinnern, dass sich damals alle darüber aufgeregt haben, dass XP zwecks Aktivierung nach Hause telefonieren wollte, das interessiert heute auch keinen mehr  
Nur weil die Leute sich an sowas gewöhnen macht das die Sache aber nicht besser.
Abgesehen davon, ich bin müde, ich hab jetzt keine Lust nachzuforschen.


----------



## krucki1 (25. August 2011)

I3iber schrieb:


> Da alle es überlesen / ignorieren hier nochmal die Valve / Steam Datenschutzbestimmungen. Für alle die kein englisch können: da steht ziemlich das gleiche wie bei Origin.
> 
> @ Mentor501: glaube is hoffnungslos  aber bei so einer schlechten berichterstattung seitens pcgames auch kein wunder eigentlich



Da wird nichts überlesen und ignoriert, les mal post 123 dann hast du ne passende Antwort darauf  Oder hast du das etwas überlesen/igoniert?


----------



## I3iber (25. August 2011)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Wenn PCGAMES diesen Artikel nicht verfasst hätte würde sich niemand aufregen? Oh man du bist echt eine Intelligenzbestie, woher sollte man denn auch sonst solche Informationen bekommen, wenn nicht durch solche Fachzeitungen/Internetseiten die eben solche Artikel verfassen?


 
Indem man selbst AGB / Datenschutzbestimmungen liest bevor man ein Produkt installiert? 
Jeder sollte sich mal fragen bei wie vielen Games / Programmen irgendsowas in der Art in dem endlos langen Text steht der vor jeder installation durch nen klick auf "akzeptieren" bestätigt werden muss, und wie oft man sich sowas schon durchgelesen hat 

edit: @ krucki, ja hab ich tatsächlich überlesen oder die beiträge wurden fast zeitgleich verfasst
 klar regt es einen auf aber wenn man nicht so konsequent ist dann Steam zu deinstallieren sollte man sich auch nicht über origin aufregen.


----------



## MA (25. August 2011)

Primekill schrieb:


> Das mit dem Daten sammeln.
> Wenn ich nicht spiele, kann ich ja rein theoretisch den prozess von origin beenden und dann wird nichts mehr gesammelt, oder wie funktioniert das?


 

Wenn du zumbeispiel  ein spiel hast das gecrackt ist schmeist du das am besten auf eine externe Festplatte und ihmer wenn du origin am laufen hast schliest du die festplatte einfach nicht an


----------



## Viper0201 (25. August 2011)

I3iber schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das beste wäre wenn PCGAMES aufhören würde solche unbestätigen Meldungen zu veröffentlichen, die verschrecken doch sogar die hartgesottenen Fans.


----------



## Corlagon (25. August 2011)

ähm ja ... ist doch nichts anderes als bei steam auch. wird sich aber leider ebenfalls durchsetzen. mal auf ein spiel zu verzichten, damit man dann kommende titel ohne so einen schwachsinn spielen kann, kommt leider nicht in frage. dafür ist die mehrheit einfach zu dämlich. dann kauft man sich doch lieber die konsolen-version ... damit zeigt man es EA dann mal so richtig    battlefield 4 gibts dann vielleicht mit retina-scanner und webcam-pflicht. na und? halb so wild und außerdem wird das spiel so GEIL!

aber jetzt ernsthaft: liebe leute überlegt euch bitte genau wie ihr darauf reagiert. hier bietet sich gerade die optimale gelegenheit um den immer frecher werdenen publishern mal richtig schön einen auf den sack zu geben. ist der scheiß erstmal akzeptiert/toleriert ist es zu spät. allerdings muss man sich dennoch fragen, wie sowas überhaupt legal sein kann.

ps: wer guckt, welche programme ich irgendwann mal deinstalliert habe, interessiert sich auch für meinen browser-verlauf. verstehe nicht, was daran so lächerlich sein soll.


----------



## nullskill (25. August 2011)

stichwort "legal":
solange man das häckchen bei "ich stimme zu" setzt, ist es das vermutlich sogar leider! 

die frage ist nun allerdings: was, wenn ich das spiel kaufe, dann bei der installation diese hinweise bekomme, dem aber nicht zustimmen will... bekomme ich dann mein geld zurück?
oder steht das alles schon hinten auf dem cover des games, dass die meinen rechner durchsuchen dürfen? ^^

ich denke eh, dass da sehr schnell zurückgerudert wird. denn so KÖNNEN die das nicht bringen!


----------



## dangee (25. August 2011)

origin wurde wohl entschärft: http://eacom.s3.amazonaws.com/EULA_Origin_8.24.11.pdf


----------



## Corlagon (25. August 2011)

nullskill schrieb:


> stichwort "legal":
> solange man das häckchen bei "ich stimme zu" setzt, ist es das vermutlich sogar leider!



ja hast natürlich recht. vertragsfreiheit ist segen und fluch zugleich. solange es nicht gegen geltenes recht verstößt, ist es (l)egal. sollte es - meiner meinung nach - aber nicht sein. die meisten leute (oder zumindest ein nicht unerheblicher anteil), die battlefield 3 spielen werden, haben einfach noch nicht die geistige reife um zu verstehen, was sie da gerade überhaupt zugestimmt haben. eben schnell nach unten scrollen und akzeptieren, damit ich schnell mein frag-movie hochladen kann. daher sollte die allgemeinheit direkt vom gesetzgeber geschützt werden. versteht mich nicht falsch: ich sitze hier nicht total verängstigt mit einem alu-turban vor dem rechner aber die publisher (in diesem fall) wissen einfach nicht wo feierabend ist. die tasten sich ja nun schon seit einiger zeit schritt für schritt immer weiter vor. jetzt müssen sich die leute fragen inwieweit sie das unterstützen.


----------



## Hasamoto (25. August 2011)

Leute die Rechtslage in Deutschland ist einfach gestrickt
Es gewinnt immer der, der das meiste Geld hat um die Anwälte zu bezahlen.
Wenn EA ein urteil nicht gefallen hat in der vergangenheit haben die einfach berufung eingelegt ,und zwar solange bis ihn das urteil gefallen hat.
Also macht euch keine illosionen was eine Klage angeht
Auserdem brauchen gerichte noch länger für eine Entscheidung als Politiker wenn es in einer Klage in einen solchen unfang angeht
bis dahin werden trosdem weiter Daten gesammelt und es an Drittfirmen die dem EA konsortiom angehören übermittelt

Selbst wenn ihrgendwan die Klagerrei vorbei ist ist der schaden schon so gewaltig das er nicht mehr zu beheben ist

Jeder der nicht gerade seit Gestern im Internet unterwegs ist kennt den ersten Grundsatz

1: Gebe niemals private Daten heraus , die werden Garantiert ihrgendwann Missbraucht

Es gibt nur die Möglichkeit EA dazu zu bewegen Origons einzumotten und das heist sie da zu treffen wo es Manager ohne Gewissen wehtut
Nähmlich am GELD
Wenn der Atienkurs von EA so derartig im Keller geht aufgrund absatzschwirichkeiten werden die Ationäre den Maganer so gewaltig auf dach steigen das er einlencken muss oder er wird Entlassen

Natürlich Glauben die Meisten es währe sinnlos
Aber wer garnix Tut hat KEIN RECHT sich zu beschweren und von vornerein VERLOREN

Vor nicht ganz 1 JAhr habe ich schonmal geschrieben das wir uns im Kalten Krieg befinden ,Zwüschen Publischer und Käufer
Die Publischer wollen immer mehr Geld für weniger leistung und die Käufer wollen mehr leistung für weniger Geld

Die Publischer versuchen IMMER mit allen Tricks mehr Geld den Leuten aus der Tasche zu ziehen
Erst war es DLC wo man gegen Geld Bonus Items bekommt die aber nicht real sind ,wo man nix in der Hand hat was einen Preis Rechtfertigt  ( habe ich NIEMALS GEKAUFT )
Ich habe schon MODS von Spielern gesehen die Mehr draufhatten als mancher DLC und die waren umsonnst

Dann haben die es versucht mit Kundenbindung, indem ein Kunde gezwungen wird machdem er ein Spiel gekauft hat ihrgendwelche obskuren verträge einzugehen die ihn binden sollen ( überlegt mal Ihr zahlt für etwas was ihr aber nur nutzen dürft wenn es den Publischer recht ist, und wenn nicht werdet ihr einfach ausgeschlossen,obwohl ihr das spiel gekauft habt)
Ihr seit ihn vollkommen ausgeliefert und rückgabe ist bei einen geöffenten Produkt mehr als schwirich
PRO MARKT z.b nimmt keine Spiele mehr an die geoffet wurden
Das heist dann einschicken und WANN ihr dann euer Geld bekommt steht in den sternen ( die meisten werden dann mit ihrgendein scheiss Gutschein für ein Weiteres Spiel welches die selbe scheisse hat entschädigt )

Leute ich sage es nochmal 
WACHT ENDLICH MAL AUF


----------



## j0na5-92 (25. August 2011)

Also ich habe es mir bei Steam zur gewohnheit gemacht, für jedes Spiel ein anderes Konto mit anderer e-mail anzulegen, sodass ich das Spiel im Zweifelsfalle weiterverkaufen kann, denn es ist meines Wissens nach genau das, was verhindert werden soll. Interessant würde es aber tatsächlich, wenn Steam (also Valve), Origin (also EA) oder Andere wegen eines auf der Fesplatte gefundenen raubkopierten Spiels klagen würden. Oder wenn einige Nutzer sich zusammentun und gegen die Spionage auf ihrem PC klagen.


----------



## Mentor501 (25. August 2011)

MrBigX schrieb:


> "Eine Gesellschaft die ihre Freiheit zu Gunsten ihrer Sicherheit opfert hat beides nicht verdient."
> Pfeif auf Cheater, das hat bisher kein System zu 100% verhindert und totale Überwachung hat mehr Nach- als Vorteile.


 
Ich gebe weder meine Freiheit auf noch sonst irgendwas.  
Aber wie schon gesagt: sei doch bitte so konsequent und deinstalliere Steam, dann kaufe ich dir zumindest deine Einstellung gegen jedwedes Datensammeln ab.
Wobei du dann auch dein Bankkonto und deinen Handyvertrag kündigen müsstest.



krucki1 schrieb:


> Also wann ich mich feucht mache kannst du beim besten Willen gar nicht wissen
> Wenn PCGAMES diesen Artikel nicht verfasst hätte würde sich niemand aufregen? Oh man du bist echt eine Intelligenzbestie, woher sollte man denn auch sonst solche Informationen bekommen, wenn nicht durch solche Fachzeitungen/Internetseiten die eben solche Artikel verfassen?


 
Schwachsinn, erstens ist diese "News" alt und enthält zweitens Fehlinformationen, DESHALB würde sich niemand aufregen stände sie hier nicht.

Hier wird sich mal wieder kollektiv zum Affen gemacht, glaubt mir, ich sehe auch immer ganz genau hin, lese mir sogar oft die elend langen Nutzungsbedingungen durch (was du mit Sicherheit nicht tust  ) und trozdem mecker ich nicht dauernd, da ich erstens Verstanden habe worum es hier überhaupt geht (hier denken einige es ginge um den "realen" Namen (den man in Origin übrigens auch jederzeit ändern kann ) und zweitens die Original-Meldung von Twitter gelesen habe.

Keine Angst, die werden nicht eure pösen PornoSeiten durchstreifen sondern lediglich die gleichen Informationen sammeln wie Steam.
Tatsächlich ist es in der Vergangenheit Steam Usern schon oft gelungen, genau nachzusehen was für Informationen gesammelt werden, und siehe da: Nichts rechtswidriges oder gar etwas das dich in irgend eine Schublade stecken könnte da "sensible" Daten betroffen wären oder sowas in der Art.
Auch EA wird sich kaum erlauben gegen das Recht zu verstoßen, dass wäre kein Finanzieller Schaden, dass wäre ihr Untergang. Hier mit dem lächerlichen Argument zu kontern "Ich geh halt kein Risiko ein" (das tut EA auch nicht, die wollen noch ein paar Dekaden Geld scheffeln ) zeigt nur dass ihr überhaupt nicht wisst worum es geht.




Corlagon schrieb:


> ja hast natürlich recht. vertragsfreiheit ist segen und fluch zugleich. solange es nicht gegen geltenes recht verstößt, ist es (l)egal. sollte es - meiner meinung nach - aber nicht sein. die meisten leute (oder zumindest ein nicht unerheblicher anteil), die battlefield 3 spielen werden, haben einfach noch nicht die geistige reife um zu verstehen, was sie da gerade überhaupt zugestimmt haben. eben schnell nach unten scrollen und akzeptieren, damit ich schnell mein frag-movie hochladen kann. *daher sollte die allgemeinheit direkt vom gesetzgeber geschützt werden*. [...]


 
Leidest du unter Schizophrenie sag mal?!
Ihr wollt eure Freiheit nicht hergeben aber am besten noch mehr durch Gesetze eingeschränkt werden weil einige zu doof sind zu denken?!
Wer nicht in der Lage ist sich selber zu informieren, Nutzungsbedingungen zu lesen und all die Spässe darf solche Spiele entweder noch gar nicht spielen oder ist so doof dass er es nicht besser verdient hat.
Edit: Übrigens ist das hier kein Chat, wie wärs mal mit versuchter Groß- und Kleinschreibung? Ich bin ja nichtmal einer derjenigen der einwandfreie Rechtschreibung fordert, oder sonst alles richtig ist, aber wenigstens kann man sich die Mühe geben es zu versuchen.


----------



## DoctorxB4sHx (25. August 2011)

Heult doch alle nicht so rum. Des was Ea von mir sammelt interressiert mich ein feuchten Furz!!! Hauptsache ich kann dieses hammergeile Spiel zocken. Kauf mir extra einen neuen PC.  
mfg DoctorxB4sHx


----------



## Chriss8185 (25. August 2011)

loool das doch schon alt das steht doch schon lange fest naja mir macht das nix


----------



## Corlagon (25. August 2011)

hättest du meinen kleinen artikel genauso sorgfälltig gelesen wie die zahlreichen eulas und datenschutzbestimmungen häätest du diese frage nicht stellen müssen. soviel zum thema doof.


----------



## Mentor501 (25. August 2011)

DoctorxB4sHx schrieb:


> Heult doch alle nicht so rum. Des was Ea von mir sammelt interressiert mich ein feuchten Furz!!! Hauptsache ich kann dieses hammergeile Spiel zocken. Kauf mir extra einen neuen PC.
> mfg DoctorxB4sHx


 
Wow, das ist mit Abstand der dümmste Kommentar hier!
Natürlich ist es interessant was gesammelt wird, es geht aber darum dass die Aufregung über die Dinge die gesammelt werden nicht lohnt bzw. quatsch ist und diese News obendrein veraltet und fehlerhaft.



Corlagon schrieb:


> hättest du meinen kleinen artikel genauso sorgfälltig gelesen wie die zahlreichen eulas und datenschutzbestimmungen häätest du diese frage nicht stellen müssen. soviel zum thema doof.


 
Ich habe es sorgfältig gelesen, aber was solls, die ganze Anstrengung lohnt sich eh nicht, entweder weil ihr es nicht verstehen wollt oder nicht verstehen könnt, aber bitte.
Du scheinst meine Beiträge ja auch nicht sonderlich intensiv zu lesen, sonst hättest du längst begriffen dass du gar keine Grundlage zum "Aufregen" hast.


----------



## DoctorxB4sHx (25. August 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Wow, das ist mit Abstand der dümmste Kommentar hier!
> Natürlich ist es interessant was gesammelt wird, es geht aber darum dass die Aufregung über die Dinge die gesammelt werden nicht lohnt bzw. quatsch ist und diese News obendrein veraltet und fehlerhaft.


 
Mich interessierts halt einfach nich. Diese News geht mir auch am Arsch vorbei. Will einfach in Ruhe BF zocken, wenn es draußen is.


----------



## Svatlas (25. August 2011)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Leute die Rechtslage in Deutschland ist einfach gestrickt
> Es gewinnt immer der, der das meiste Geld hat um die Anwälte zu bezahlen.
> Wenn EA ein urteil nicht gefallen hat in der vergangenheit haben die einfach berufung eingelegt ,und zwar solange bis ihn das urteil gefallen hat.
> Also macht euch keine illosionen was eine Klage angeht
> ...



Du hast es erkannt und daher wird es auch nicht gekauft. Leider verkaufen die ganzen Jugendlichen schon ihre Seele im Netz und merken es nichtmal. Siehe 2 Posts unter mir zb. Und die Naivität der heutigen heranwachsenden machen sich solche Unternehmen zu nutzen.

Find schauen soll ja erlaubt sein im Game selber, aber was ich extern mache, lösche und Co geht keinen was an.

Und nein ich habe kein Spiobook und co^^


----------



## krucki1 (25. August 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn, erstens ist diese "News" alt und enthält zweitens Fehlinformationen, DESHALB würde sich niemand aufregen stände sie hier nicht.
> 
> Hier wird sich mal wieder kollektiv zum Affen gemacht, glaubt mir, ich sehe auch immer ganz genau hin, lese mir sogar oft die elend langen Nutzungsbedingungen durch (was du mit Sicherheit nicht tust  ) und trozdem mecker ich nicht dauernd, da ich erstens Verstanden habe worum es hier überhaupt geht (hier denken einige es ginge um den "realen" Namen (den man in Origin übrigens auch jederzeit ändern kann ) und zweitens die Original-Meldung von Twitter gelesen habe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mentor501 (25. August 2011)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Mentor501 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schwachsinn, erstens ist diese "News" alt und enthält zweitens Fehlinformationen, DESHALB würde sich niemand aufregen stände sie hier nicht.
> ...


----------



## I3iber (25. August 2011)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Ausserdem gibt es bei Steam die Möglichkeit dieser Datensammlung zu widersprechen.



Träum weiter  
Zustimmen tust du nur wenn sie zu offiziellen Umfragen auffordern.  Alles was sie wissen wollen sammeln sie auch so über dich.

"Jedoch sammelt Valve auch bei Nichtteilnahme (an den "Surveys") Daten über die jeweiligen Computer: So gab Valve zum Beispiel an, Daten über die Festplatten-Fragmentierung gesammelt zu haben, um ein Problem mit langen Level-Ladezeiten zu ergründen. Weiterhin werden Daten über Abstürze automatisiert übertragen und können mit speziellen Programmen aufbereitet werden."


edit:  naja ich verabschiede mich hier nun.  führt eh zu nix.
Ich wiederhole mich zwar aber die Berichterstattung hier ist zum Teil falsch und die Infos dazu noch alt und werden als neu verkauft.


----------



## Maddi20 (25. August 2011)

jetz kommt mal wieder runter. so schlimm ist origin jetzt auch wieder nicht. Immerhin zieht euch origin kein zusätzliches geld aus der tasche. Es ist halt wie steam und somit bietet es auch die gleichen vorteile wie steam, man kann sich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## dangee (25. August 2011)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Also sind die Daten innerhalb von EA total einer einzigen Person zuzuordnen, im Gegensatz zu Steam  Ausserdem gibt es bei Steam die Möglichkeit dieser Datensammlung zu widersprechen. Nach so Aktionen wie bei Sony bin ich nicht bereit Daten preis zu geben die innerhalb des Konzern einer bestimmten Person zugeordnet werden können.


 
Genauso bei Origin; wie vorhin schon gepostet wurden die AGB geändert!!

http://eacom.s3.amazonaws.com/EULA_Origin_8.24.11.pdf



> 2. Consent to Collection and Use of Data.
> EA knows that you care how information about you is collected, used and
> shared, and we appreciate your trust that we will do so carefully and sensibly.
> Information about our customers is an important part of our business, and EA
> ...



edit: sorry mentor, war noch nen relikt aus kruckis Beitrag 
du hast jetzt aber auch falsch zitiert :p


----------



## Mentor501 (25. August 2011)

dangee schrieb:


> krucki1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Genauso bei Origin; wie vorhin schon gepostet wurden die AGB geändert!!
> ...


----------



## Harf (25. August 2011)

jaja der PC als leadplattform, für die Leute die denken, dass der PC noch groß was zu melden hat


----------



## Mentor501 (25. August 2011)

Harf schrieb:


> jaja der PC als leadplattform, für die Leute die denken, dass der PC noch groß was zu melden hat


 

Sinnloser Kommentar, mach dir wenigstens mal die Mühe andere Komments zu lesen.
Außerdem sehe ich nicht was das jetzt mit der PC vs. konsolen-Scheiße zu tun hat,... Wie war das noch gleich mit dem AccSystem der PS3?


----------



## dangee (25. August 2011)

Öhm die AGB waren so wie es PCG geschrieben hat und wurden dann geändert. Kein Fehler...


----------



## Donatell (25. August 2011)

School10 schrieb:


> Ich meine aber, dass Steam vorher fragt.


 
Sehe ich auch so, und Steam holt auch nur meine Hardware ab, nicht meine gesamte Software (denk ich zumindest)
Aber hier haben noch nie meine Alarmglocken geläutet, im Gegenteil, die Hardware filzen geht in Ordnung, so können Sie Spiele entwickeln, die auf die Masse ausgerichtet ist.
Aber meine gesamte Software ausspionieren, dazu noch WANN ich was installiere und WANN ich es wieder lösche ?
Die haben wohl ein Rad ab.!!! Gehts noch ?!?

Auf das Spiel freute ich mich schon sehr sehr lange, aber hier und jetzt ist der Schaden so groß, das ich EA nicht mehr vertraue und das war es dann nun auch endgültig !

Ich hoffe es wird gecracked und der finanzielle Schaden ruiniert EA ! Ich hab jetzt echt den vollen HASS auf Euch !!!!


----------



## KMPlayer (25. August 2011)

I3iber schrieb:


> Träum weiter
> Zustimmen tust du nur wenn sie zu offiziellen Umfragen auffordern.  Alles was sie wissen wollen sammeln sie auch so über dich.
> 
> "Jedoch sammelt Valve auch bei Nichtteilnahme (an den "Surveys") Daten über die jeweiligen Computer: So gab Valve zum Beispiel an, Daten über die Festplatten-Fragmentierung gesammelt zu haben, um ein Problem mit langen Level-Ladezeiten zu ergründen. Weiterhin werden Daten über Abstürze automatisiert übertragen und können mit speziellen Programmen aufbereitet werden."
> ...




Ich glaube, du vergleichst hier gerade Äpfel mit Birnen. Valve sammelt keine Informationen über installierte Hardware und Software, wenn man der Umfrage nicht zustimmt. Und selbst wenn Valve Daten sammelt, ist es keiner Person zuordbar, die Daten werden anonym zu einer Gesamtstatistik zusammengetragen und es dient, wie von dir beschrieben, lediglich der Fehlerbehebung.

EA hingegen sammelt alles, und das gegen den Willen der Nutzer und gibt diese Daten sogar an Werbepartner weiter.

Und das zeigt wieder sehr gut, dass EA, im Gegensatz zu Valve, ein einziger Drecksladen ist!



Harf schrieb:


> jaja der PC als leadplattform, für die Leute die denken, dass der PC noch groß was zu melden hat



Glaubst du allen Ernstes, Konsoleros bleiben verschohnt? Ich sag nur XBox Live, Play Station Network und Online-Pass...na das ist doch gleich viel besser...


----------



## 5h4d0w (25. August 2011)

und firmen wundern sich wenn leute zu kopien greifen... ich persönlich hoffe, dass sich eine talentierte gruppe finden wird, die es schaffen wird diesen schwachsinn zu umgehen. und ich hoffe, dass EA ordentlich gewinneinbußen durch dieses verhalten erzielen wird. ich jedenfalls werde diesen mist nicht unterstützen.

dann werden sie natürlich wieder jammern von wegen "diese bösen pc zocker, sind doch alle verbrecher"... kotzen könnt ich! früher hab ich regelmäßig games gekauft, auf jeder plattform. ebenso jeder, den ich kenne. wenn etwas die bereitschaft zu kaufen senkt, dann sind es diverse hirnrissige taktiken von firmen!


----------



## Hasamoto (25. August 2011)

Schau mal was da steht
Zitat aus der NEUEN AGB


Du gestattest EA und seinen PARTNERN das Sammeln, Nutzen, Speichern und Übertragen von technischen und verwandten Informationen, die deinen Computer (einschließlich IP-Adresse), dein Betriebssystem, deine Nutzung der Anwendung (einschließlich erfolgreicher Installation und/oder Deinstallation), Software, Software-Nutzung und deine Hardware-Peripherie identifizieren, um die Bereitstellung von Software-Updates, dynamischen Inhalten, Produktunterstützung und anderen Diensten, einschließlich Online-Diensten, zu erleichtern. EA kann diese Daten ebenfalls in Verbindung mit personenbezogenen Informationen zu Marketingzwecken und zur Verbesserung seiner Produkte und Dienste nutzen. Des Weiteren können wir diese Daten in einer Form, die keine persönliche Identifizierung ermöglicht, an uns verpflichtete Drittunternehmen weitergeben.

Drittunternehmen Brauchen Keine Persönlichendaten Von EA bekommen da sie zu denn PARTNERN gehören und sie sich selber holen können.

Zitat 2

EA behält sich das Recht vor, die über die Anwendung stattfindende Kommunikation zu überwachen

Das Fählt unter Lauschangriff und ohne Gerichtliche Vollmacht ist das in Deutschland ILLIGAL

Zitat 3

EA behält sich auch das Recht vor, nach eigenem Ermessen Informationen, Material oder Teile davon zu bearbeiten

Das ist ILLIGALE DATENMANIPOLATION und ein Verstoss gegen das Grundgesetz genau so wie UNTERSCHRIFTFÄLSCHUNG

Zitat 4

5. Beeinflussung des Computersystems. Die folgenden Prozesse können mit der Anwendung verknüpft sein: Origin.exe, EACoreServer.exe, OriginClientService.exe. Die Anwendung benötigt für ihre Ausführung Systemressourcen und kann die Funktionalität anderer Software auf deinem Computer einschränken. Die Anwendung kann deinen Computer und andere darauf installierte und/oder ausgeführte Software verlangsamen und/oder ihre Leistung anderweitig beeinflussen. Nach der Installation der Anwendung können technische Probleme auftreten. Mit der Installation der Anwendung bestätigst du, dass die oben genannten Risiken auftreten können und akzeptierst diese.

Das heist wenn ein Virus Über Orion verbreitet wird oder sonnst ihrgendeine Manipolation durch Orion durchgeführt wird haste kein Schadensanspruch da du ihn abgetretten hast mit dieser AGB
Das schlist auch die Manipolation deiner Daten nicht aus


Endwort
Das heist die Neue AGB ist die selbe wie die alte nur mit ne Blume ausgedrückt.
Und ihr fählt auf so ein Mist herein
Für sowas sind schon Leute eingebuchtet worden ( 2 jahre auf bewährung im einzählfall) 
Das ist aber jetzt grossangelegt das heist KRIMINÄLE VEREINIGUNG ( MAFIA angehörige )


----------



## kamelle (25. August 2011)

Oh, es hört nicht bei den Passagen auf, die bisher hier immer zitiert wurden. Ich habe da noch einen netten Part gefunden:

When you use EA online and mobile products and services or you play our games on your PC or console, we may collect certain non-personal demographic information including gender, zip code, information about your computer, hardware, software, platform, media, mobile device, mobile device ID, console ID, incident data, Internet Protocol (IP) address, network Media Access Control (MAC) address and connection. We also collect other non-personal information such as feature usage, game play statistics and scores, user rankings and click paths.


----------



## Hasamoto (25. August 2011)

kamelle schrieb:


> Oh, es hört nicht bei den Passagen auf, die bisher hier immer zitiert wurden. Ich habe da noch einen netten Part gefunden:
> 
> When you use EA online and mobile products and services or you play our games on your PC or console, we may collect certain non-personal demographic information including gender, zip code, information about your computer, hardware, software, platform, media, mobile device, mobile device ID, console ID, incident data, Internet Protocol (IP) address, network Media Access Control (MAC) address and connection. We also collect other non-personal information such as feature usage, game play statistics and scores, user rankings and click paths.



Übersetz das Bitte mein English ist nicht das beste


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. August 2011)

Für mich gibts damit kein Battlefield 3 und wenn es bei FIFA 12 auch so ist, auch kein FIFA.

Zum Glück gibts in den nächsten Monaten genug andere Spiele, die man stattdessen zocken kann.


----------



## Mentor501 (25. August 2011)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Schau mal was da steht
> Zitat aus der NEUEN AGB
> 
> 
> ...


 
PARTNER gelten in dieser Hinsicht ebenfalls als Drittunternehmen, zwar kann man ihnen die Erlaubniss verschaffen persönliche Daten zu nutzen, ihnen diese aber auch verwehren, diese Möglichkeit muss nach Gesetz sowieso jedes Unternehmen seit einigen Jahren anbieten bzw. dem Kunden offen lassen.



Hasamoto schrieb:


> Zitat 2
> 
> EA behält sich das Recht vor, die über die Anwendung stattfindende Kommunikation zu überwachen
> 
> Das Fählt unter Lauschangriff und ohne Gerichtliche Vollmacht ist das in Deutschland ILLIGAL


 
Ebenfalls Unsinn, die Formulierung ist eben so lapidar gewählt, weil die Gesetze in Deutschland die Auslegung dieses Gesetzes sowieso einschränken, es geht hier um ÖFFENTLICHE Kommunikation z.B. innerhalb eines Forum-Chats oder hast du etwa noch nie davon gehört, dass Administratoren das Recht haben Posts zu löschen die gegen die Richtlinien oder AGBs der zugehörigen Seite verstoßen?
Gäbe es keinen Admin hättest du z.B. ganz schnell einen Chat voller Bilder mit freizügigen Fotos etc.




Hasamoto schrieb:


> Zitat 3
> 
> EA behält sich auch das Recht vor, nach eigenem Ermessen Informationen, Material oder Teile davon zu bearbeiten
> 
> Das ist ILLIGALE DATENMANIPOLATION und ein Verstoss gegen das Grundgesetz genau so wie UNTERSCHRIFTFÄLSCHUNG


 
Erstens heisst es "Ill*e*gal" und "Datenmanip*u*lation" (Wie gesagt, ich bin eig. nicht der der hinter Rechtschreibfehlern her rennt, da ich selber viele im Eifer des Gef...Schreibens mache, aber wer diese beiden Wörter immer noch schreibt wie ein Grundschüler sollte gar nicht erst mit Rechtsgeschichten anfangen) und zweitens ist der Vorwurf aus der Luft gegriffen!
Hier muss nichtmal erwähnt werden, dass die deutschen Gesetze die lockere Formulierung automatisch eingrenzen, da hier keine Daten mannipuliert werden!
Es handelt sich wiederrum um stinknormale Admin und Net-Autor Aufgaben!
Z.B. wenn eine UserNews oder ähnliches grundsätzlich nicht schlecht oder falsch ist, im Bildmaterial aber leicht zensiert oder Formulierungen gestrichen werden müssen, oder der User Material veröffentlicht was nach NDA noch nicht an die Öffentlichkeit darf, sowie noch ganz andere Aufgabenfelder außerhalb des Kommentarbereichs wie z.b. Änderung einer fehlerhaften Nachricht etc.

Die beiden letzten Zitate findest du somit in beinahe jedem Forum, "so", oder "so ähnlich" formuliert, ebenfalls in den AGBs!! 



Hasamoto schrieb:


> Zitat 4
> 
> 5. Beeinflussung des Computersystems. Die folgenden Prozesse können mit der Anwendung verknüpft sein: Origin.exe, EACoreServer.exe, OriginClientService.exe. Die Anwendung benötigt für ihre Ausführung Systemressourcen und kann die Funktionalität anderer Software auf deinem Computer einschränken. Die Anwendung kann deinen Computer und andere darauf installierte und/oder ausgeführte Software verlangsamen und/oder ihre Leistung anderweitig beeinflussen. Nach der Installation der Anwendung können technische Probleme auftreten. Mit der Installation der Anwendung bestätigst du, dass die oben genannten Risiken auftreten können und akzeptierst diese.
> 
> ...


 
Das heisst, dass es wie jedes andere Programm die Rechnerleistung beeinträchtigen kann! 
Und ein über Orion verbreiteter Virus ist nicht Orion selbst und fällt somit nicht in diese Kategorie.
Dein Endwort schenke ich mir jetzt mal!

Du hast mit dem Post mehr oder weniger hauptsächlich dein Halbwissen was das Rechtssystem angeht unter Beweis gestellt.
Stell dir vor: Es gibt sogar noch eine Stadt in Deutschland (bzw. gab es zumindest vor ein paar Jahren, keine Ahnung wie das jetzt aussieht) in der die Todesstrafe nach Stadtrecht noch existiert.
Durch das in Deutschland herrschende Gesetzt wird diese aber automatisch Ausgehebelt, in diesem Fall durch das Grundgesetz.
Wenn ein Hersteller oder Leistungsanbieter immer aufs kleinste auf die Formulierung achten müsste wäre dass ein haufen Aufwand der außerdem bezahlt werden will, generell gilt dass die im Land herschende Gesetze AGBs "Anderer" automatisch einschränken oder ungültig machen können.



kamelle schrieb:


> Oh, es hört nicht bei den Passagen auf, die bisher hier immer zitiert wurden. Ich habe da noch einen netten Part gefunden:
> 
> When you use EA online and mobile products and services or you play our games on your PC or console, we may collect certain non-personal demographic information including gender, zip code, information about your computer, hardware, software, platform, media, mobile device, mobile device ID, console ID, incident data, Internet Protocol (IP) address, network Media Access Control (MAC) address and connection. We also collect other non-personal information such as feature usage, game play statistics and scores, user rankings and click paths.


 
Die Rechte behält sich fast identisch auch dein EMail-Anbieter, die Post und jeder andere Leistungsanbieter vor, außerdem steht dort mehrmals "non-personal".
Warum fangt ihr nicht mal an zu denken? 
Kritisches hinsehen ist wichtig, meinetwegen unterbreitet es EA, aber denkt auch mal nach!



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Für mich gibts damit kein Battlefield 3 und wenn es bei FIFA 12 auch so ist, auch kein FIFA.
> 
> Zum Glück gibts in den nächsten Monaten genug andere Spiele, die man stattdessen zocken kann.


 
Deine Sache, aber tu mir den gefallen und informiere dich mal inwiefern das was hier teilweise steht überhaupt stimmt.


----------



## SOTHassaniSabbah (25. August 2011)

Mann ey, machts euch halt alle in die Hosen, oder zieht sie besser gleich aus! Ich möcht mal einen von euren PCs sehen, der keine Daten an Facebook, wo ihr garantiert alle seid, Microsoft, wo ihr garantiert auch alle mit zockt, I-Tunes, weil ihr ja garantiert auch alle ein Iphone habt, oder Google, naja wegen des Email Accounts eben, sendet.... 
Und dann natürlich, weil man muss ja auch mal was zum Meckern finden, wird über so einen banalen M I S T gelästert....aber dann müssts halt zu COD greifen und wieder auf 2x2m Maps zocken, find ich eh besser, dann bleibt mehr Platz für mich.
Also echt sorry. Bitte meldet sich doch jeder auf diesen Kommentar, der bei keiner der obig genannten Plattform ist! Dann aber bitte vom Internetcafe, weil dann habt ihr quasi auch kein Internet.....


----------



## Mentor501 (25. August 2011)

SOTHassaniSabbah schrieb:


> Mann ey, machts euch halt alle in die Hosen, oder zieht sie besser gleich aus!Ich möcht mal einen von euren PCs sehen, der keine Daten an Facebook, wo ihr garantiert alle seid, Microsoft, wo ihr garantiert auch alle mit zockt, I-Tunes, weil ihr ja garantiert auch alle ein Iphone habt, oder Google, naja wegen des Email Accounts eben, sendet....
> Und dann natürlich, weil man muss ja auch mal was zum Meckern finden, wird über so einen banalen M I S T gelästert....aber dann müssts halt zu COD greifen und wieder auf 2x2m Maps zocken, find ich eh besser, dann bleibt mehr Platz für mich.
> Also echt sorry. Bitte meldet sich doch jeder auf diesen Kommentar, der bei keiner der obig genannten Plattform ist! => dann aber bitte vom Internetcafe, weil dann habt ihr quasi auch kein Internet.....


----------



## Corlagon (25. August 2011)

ganz starkes argument! ich bin beeindruckt. wenn das so ist, bin ich dafür, dass die post in zukunft das recht dazu hat meine briefe zu öffnen und allgemein jeder mein haus durchsuchen darf, wenn ihm der sinn danach steht. außerdem sollte jeder meine kontodaten einsehen dürfen. schadet mir doch nicht! meine telefon-gespräche sollte im übrigen auch jeder abhören dürfen.

banal war es, als ich meine spiele online aktivieren musste um ‪sie anschließend spielen zu können. was sich die hersteller aber mitlerweile alles rausnehmen ist eine unverschämtheit. noch trauriger, dass es allen ernstes noch leute gibt, die dafür verständnis zeigen. dann gehen sie das nächste mal eben noch ein bisschen weiter.

ich bin so stolz auf euch!


----------



## Mentor501 (25. August 2011)

Corlagon schrieb:


> ganz starkes argument! ich bin beeindruckt. wenn das so ist, bin ich dafür, dass die post in zukunft das recht dazu hat meine briefe zu öffnen und allgemein jeder mein haus durchsuchen darf, wenn ihm der sinn danach steht. außerdem sollte jeder meine kontodaten einsehen dürfen. schadet mir doch nicht! meine telefon-gespräche sollte im übrigen auch jeder abhören dürfen.
> [...]


 
Ganz starke Argumente!
Haben nur leider nichts mit den eigentlichen AGBs zu tun, ich glaube ich habe das in meinem letzten Post recht verständlich geschrieben, aber naja 

Außerdem: Wenns dir nicht gefällt schreib doch einfach EA an, werden wohl genug Beschwerden eingegangen sein, heute.
Wer weiß, vielleicht spezifizieren sie ja dann noch einmal ihre AGBs sodass für jeden selbst ohne nachzudenken klar sein sollte was sie tun dürfen und was nicht!
Scheint ja notwendig zu sein.

Stell dir vor, ich hab EA auch schon angeschrieben damit sie (bei genug beschwerden) neu formulieren oder gegebenfalls sogar ihre Rechte einschränken, achja, dass habe ich übrigens über ein elektronischen Briefeverschicker getan der sich böserweise sogar dass Recht herrausnimmt MEINE Briefe bei SICH zu behalten und dort zu lagern(!), ACH DU SCHRECK, eine Unverschämtheit ist das, also wirklich..., Frechheit,... verstoß gegen das Briefgeheimniss !


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. August 2011)

Corlagon schrieb:


> ganz starkes argument! ich bin beeindruckt. wenn das so ist, bin ich dafür, dass die post in zukunft das recht dazu hat meine briefe zu öffnen


 
das machen die doch eh schon  Ich glaube das Problem mit dem ganzen Kontrollzwang ist auch, das wir langsam dran gewöhnt sind, seit Jahren wird immer mehr kontrolliert und bevormundet - würden wir jetzt direkt aus den 80er Jahren hier in die Gegenwart springen, läuten alle Alarmglocken und wir würden denen nen Vogel zeigen. Wir sind aber halt langsam darauf eingestellt worden, und merken gar nicht mehr wie sehr wir immer mehr beschnitten werden. Ob das nun eine Entwicklung ist, an der Raubkopien einen großen Anteil haben oder einfach nur ein "Fluch der modernen Technik", lässt sich schwer sagen.
Jedenfalls kriegt EA von mir so lange kein Geld, bis BF3 erschienen ist, und endlich klipp und klar feststeht, was und inwiefern kontrolliert wird.


----------



## Homeboy25 (25. August 2011)

und was ist dann mit dem Battlefield Persona der im EA bzw. Origin account verknüpft ist.
Aslo zählt die EA Online ID als Persona ?

die sollen sich mal deutlicher ausdrücken, man hat nämlich unterschiedliche Persona´s im EA Account verknüpft.

desweiteren, wie sieht das mit dem Battlefield Veteranen Status aus ?
Wird der für BF3 weiter geführt ?
Wie wird der dann verknüft wenn die Battleifeld Persona nicht mehr zählt, der Veteranen Status ist doch mit dem Battlefield Persona verknüft soweit ich weiß ??

Für alle die ihren EA bzw Origin account namen ändern wollen, einfach auf ea.com/login auf euren nicknamen klicken und Support wählen und dann den EA Online auf englisch kontaktieren, dort könnt ihr EINMALIG euren EA bzw. Orgin Accountnamen ändern lassen !


----------



## Mentor501 (25. August 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> das machen die doch eh schon  Ich glaube das Problem mit dem ganzen Kontrollzwang ist auch, das wir langsam dran gewöhnt sind, seit Jahren wird immer mehr kontrolliert und bevormundet - würden wir jetzt direkt aus den 80er Jahren hier in die Gegenwart springen, läuten alle Alarmglocken und wir würden denen nen Vogel zeigen. Wir sind aber halt langsam darauf eingestellt worden, und merken gar nicht mehr wie sehr wir immer mehr beschnitten werden. Ob das nun eine Entwicklung ist, an der Raubkopien einen großen Anteil haben oder einfach nur ein "Fluch der modernen Technik", lässt sich schwer sagen.
> Jedenfalls kriegt EA von mir so lange kein Geld, bis BF3 erschienen ist, und endlich klipp und klar feststeht, was und inwiefern kontrolliert wird.


 
Ich habe gerade mal auf deinen Link in der Sig. deines Profils geklickt, und ÜBERRASCHUNG das erste was mir ins Auge sticht ist ein altes Personalausweissfoto deinerseits, dein Geburtsdatum (sog. die Stadt in der du geboren bist) wo du zurzeit (oder zumindest zu der Zeit als du die Seite erstellt hast) wohnst sowie deine (damaligen?) Hobbys.
SOGAR eine kleine Liste von Spielen die du gespielt hast (natürlich nicht vollständig ist aber egal) stehen da.
Du hast hiermit dich selbst zur transparenten Person gemacht, jeder der will kann sich genau diese Informationen, von dir geduldet, ansehen und (Achtung pöse!) vielleicht sogar an Dritte SAMT Persönlichen Daten weitergeben.
GRATULATION: Du hast somit Origin bei weitem übertroffen!

So, weshalb wolltest du jetzt erst warten mit dem Kauf?
Ich mein deine persönlichen Daten kann ich mir durch nen einzigen Klick sofort reinziehen, find ich super.

Edit: Ich will dich nicht persönlich angreifen oder deinen Kommentar, lediglich zeigen wie sehr sich jeder hier (teilweise unbewust) sowieso "öffentlich macht".


----------



## Corlagon (25. August 2011)

@mentor

bist du wirklich so schwer von begriff? die entwicklung wird hier nicht stehen bleiben! und wieso sollte ich ea anschreiben? die mail landet sofort im müll. kaufverweigerung ist meine antwort. was soll denn das für ein selten dämliches argument sein? andere sammeln auch meine daten also wieso machen jetzt alle so einen aufstand ... ich fasse es nicht. ist auch total zwecklos noch weiter darüber zu disskutieren, deswegen breche ich jetzt einfach mal mitten im ....

@louis

mir brauchst du das nicht erzählen. versuche das mal lieber den ganzen hobbykreuzrittern zu erklären die allen ernstes voller eifer die leute dazu bewegen wollen, freiwillig und mit dankbarem lächeln im gesicht alles von sich preiszugeben. ich gebe es auf. wie ich schon sagte: die mehrheit ist einfach zu dämlich.


----------



## Hasamoto (25. August 2011)

PARTNER gelten in dieser Hinsicht ebenfalls als Drittunternehmen, zwar  kann man ihnen die Erlaubniss verschaffen persönliche Daten zu nutzen,  ihnen diese aber auch verwehren, diese Möglichkeit muss nach Gesetz  sowieso jedes Unternehmen seit einigen Jahren anbieten bzw. dem Kunden  offen lassen.

Aha also sind es Drittunternehmer
Und wer sind Drittunternehmer? die Mit dem EA geschäftliche Beziehung in ihrgendeine Art unterhällt ( Alle von Grafikkarten herstehler bis zum Normalen Einzehlhändler , von Regierungen bis zum Suppunternehmer

zu deinen Zweiten Punkt
Da steht nicht Forumsadmins oder der Gleichen sondern Zitat: EA behält sich auch das Recht vor, nach eigenem Ermessen Informationen, Material oder Teile davon zu bearbeiten ( das ist auch Allgemein gehalten und somit schliest es auch alles mit ein und nicht nur Forums )

Vieleicht habe ich das Schreiben verlernt aber du anscheinend das Denken sonnst wüstest du das eine AGB bindend ist sobald man ihr zustimmt

Und genau darum geht es hier ,und wie es scheind bist du derjenige der Keine arnung hat


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. August 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> bla



Erstens: Wer sagt dir, dass die spärlichen Informationen dort wirklich stimmen?
Zweitens: hab ich weder meinen Nachnamen, noch meine email oder Telefonnummer angegeben - wenn du es schaffst die alle ausfindig zu machen (oder mich selber), kriegst ne Kiste Bier.
Drittens: ich bin weder bei Facebook noch bei Twitter, und Steam und ICQ benutzte ich inzwischen auch nicht mehr. Ich verzichte somit schon auf einiges.
Viertens: meine HP wird nicht von EA angezapft. Nur von dir. Thx für den Klick


----------



## Mentor501 (25. August 2011)

Corlagon schrieb:


> @mentor
> 
> bist du wirklich so schwer von begriff? die entwicklung wird hier nicht stehen bleiben! und wieso sollte ich ea anschreiben? die mail landet sofort im müll. kaufverweigerung ist meine antwort. was soll denn das für ein selten dämliches argument sein? andere sammeln auch meine daten also wieso machen jetzt alle so einen aufstand ... ich fasse es nicht. ist auch total zwecklos noch weiter darüber zu disskutieren, deswegen breche ich jetzt einfach mal mitten im ....


 
Die Frage gebe ich gern zurück!
Warum du EA anschreiben sollst? Deine EMail landet sofort im Müll? Aha, komisch ich meine es gab genug erfolgreiche Aktionen in der Vergangenheit.
Es geht mir auch nicht darum dass andere ebenfalls deine Daten sammeln und es deshalb ok wäre es geht darum um WELCHE Daten du dir hier eigentlich sorgen machst, und dass du scheinbar nicht verstehen WILLST, aber  ist ja auch zwecklos mit dir noch weiter zu disskutieren, deswegen breche ich jetzt einfach mal mitten im ....



Corlagon schrieb:


> @louis
> 
> mir brauchst du das nicht erzählen. versuche das mal lieber den ganzen hobbykreuzrittern zu erklären die allen ernstes voller eifer die leute dazu bewegen wollen, freiwillig und mit dankbarem lächeln im gesicht alles von sich preiszugeben. ich gebe es auf. wie ich schon sagte: die mehrheit ist einfach zu dämlich.



Drück mal auf "Meine Classic Reviews", da wird er dir freiwillig mit dankbarem lächeln auf dem Foto(äääh na gut) alles von sich preisgeben was Origin sammeln würde, in einigen Bereichen noch mehr, in anderen Weniger.
Viel Spaß.

Ich hab jetzt wirklich auch keinen Bock mehr, erklärt habe ich genug, scheint leider nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Mentor501 (25. August 2011)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> PARTNER gelten in dieser Hinsicht ebenfalls als Drittunternehmen, zwar kann man ihnen die Erlaubniss verschaffen persönliche Daten zu nutzen, ihnen diese aber auch verwehren, diese Möglichkeit muss nach Gesetz sowieso jedes Unternehmen seit einigen Jahren anbieten bzw. dem Kunden offen lassen.
> 
> Aha also sind es Drittunternehmer
> Und wer sind Drittunternehmer? die Mit dem EA geschäftliche Beziehung in ihrgendeine Art unterhällt ( Alle von Grafikkarten herstehler bis zum Normalen Einzehlhändler , von Regierungen bis zum Suppunternehmer
> ...


 
Sagmal überfliegst du meine Posts nur ohne sie zu verstehen oder wie kam dieser Post jetzt zustande?
Eine AGB ist bindend sobald du ihr zustimmst richtig, dennoch darf das Unternehmen damit nicht geltendes Recht aushebeln, es funktioniert genau umgekehrt.

Was Forenadmins angeht: Origin unterstützt NICHTS anderes als öffentliche Kommunikation, und selbst wenn sie ne Email funktion oder ähnliches hätten dürften sie da nach dem Gesetz nicht reinsehen, ob du die AGB akzeptiert hast hin oder her, dass ist scheiß egal, weil dich in Deutschland verschiedene Gesetze vor auslesen von persönlichen Nachrichten schützen, und wie gesagt, so eine Funktion hat Origin nicht einmal!!!
Ich habe langsam das Gefühl du willst mich verarschen, so schwer ist es nun nicht zu verstehen gewesen was ich geschrieben habe!

Ich hab echt keinen Bock mehr, bye.


----------



## MisterCritics (25. August 2011)

Das heisst sie spionieren? Frecheit!


----------



## Dyson (25. August 2011)

Das ist kein Rückschlag für PC-Spieler, das ist ein Rückschlag für Battlefield 3.


----------



## Jeret (25. August 2011)

EA will wissen was für pornos ich mir runterlade ...
Ihr nehmt euch alle bissle zu wichtig, ist ganz klar Marketing was euch auch zu gute kommt wems nicht passt solls halt lassen.
Wie glaubt ihr das grosse firmen auf umsatzstarke Ideen kommen ?
die können mich von mir aus ausspionieren mir doch schnuppe .


----------



## IMeise (25. August 2011)

Ich habe gerade meine Vorbestellung von BF3 storniert. Irgendwo reicht es, ich habe die Nase voll von so viel Kundengängelung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. August 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal auf deinen Link in der Sig. deines Profils geklickt, und ÜBERRASCHUNG das erste was mir ins Auge sticht ist ein altes Personalausweissfoto deinerseits, dein Geburtsdatum (sog. die Stadt in der du geboren bist) wo du zurzeit (oder zumindest zu der Zeit als du die Seite erstellt hast) wohnst sowie deine (damaligen?) Hobbys.
> SOGAR eine kleine Liste von Spielen die du gespielt hast (natürlich nicht vollständig ist aber egal) stehen da.
> Du hast hiermit dich selbst zur transparenten Person gemacht, jeder der will kann sich genau diese Informationen, von dir geduldet, ansehen und (Achtung pöse!) vielleicht sogar an Dritte SAMT Persönlichen Daten weitergeben.
> GRATULATION: Du hast somit Origin bei weitem übertroffen!
> ...


 
Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber anscheinend haben manche Menschen immer noch nicht den Unterschied zwischen* freiwillig* und *Zwang *kennengelernt. Wenn ich irgendwas ins Internet stelle, dann macht man das aus freien Stücken, dann kann ich angeben was ich will. Es ist meine freie Entscheidung.
Bei einem *Zwang* dagegen oder bei einer Sache, dass die Hersteller das einfach ohne Nachfrage machen, kann ich aber nicht bestimmen, *was ich will.* Da nehmen diese Hersteller das recht, quasi einfach so in mein Privatleben einzugreifen. Und genau deswegen ist es so verwerflich.


----------



## I3iber (25. August 2011)

@ pcgames.de
nehmt diese zum teil falsche und nicht auf tatsachen beruhende alte "news" endlich raus und macht ein update, dass EA ihre AGB heute aktualisiert haben.
Danke


----------



## Maverico (25. August 2011)

und? wo liegt das Problem? Der Ingame-Name entspricht dann halt der Standartpersona bei EA (die man meiner Meinung nach ändern kann). Ich denke mal, EA bindet das Game so stark an Origin, damit man z.B. Cheater und ähnliches Geschmeiß besser bannen kann.


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (25. August 2011)

yea baby BIG BROTHER is watching you
so ne kake. alles checken was ihr oder wir am pc haben und machen.
wird ja immer besser.
namen nicht aussuchen können ist ja sowieso der hammer schlecht hin
gibt ja fast keine clans auf der welt die blödefield 3 zocken wollen


----------



## Skaty12 (25. August 2011)

LordHelmchen0815 schrieb:


> yea baby BIG BROTHER is watching you
> so ne kake. alles checken was ihr oder wir am pc haben und machen.
> wird ja immer besser.
> namen nicht aussuchen können ist ja sowieso der hammer schlecht hin
> gibt ja fast keine clans auf der welt die blödefield 3 zocken wollen


 Uh... bei Bad Company 2 kann man auch erst den Gamer-Namen auswählen und dann kann man den den Clantag so oft wechseln wie man will.


----------



## Diezel (25. August 2011)

"So werden neben eurer IP-Adresse und Rechnerbezogenen Daten auch Informationen darüber gesammelt, welches Betriebssystem ihr nutzt, welche Programme ihr installiert oder löscht, welche Software ihr gebraucht und welche Hardware ihr noch nutzt"

is'n fake oder? wenn nich is das mitm namen das geringste problem xD


----------



## Nesquick_John (25. August 2011)

Diezel schrieb:


> "So werden neben eurer IP-Adresse und Rechnerbezogenen Daten auch Informationen darüber gesammelt, welches Betriebssystem ihr nutzt, welche Programme ihr installiert oder löscht, welche Software ihr gebraucht und welche Hardware ihr noch nutzt"
> 
> is'n fake oder? wenn nich is das mitm namen das geringste problem xD


 
du hast vollkommen recht. wtf is going on???


----------



## kamelle (25. August 2011)

Es geht doch gar nicht darum, was bereits über jemanden im Netz steht oder nicht. Es geht darum, dass offensichtlich eine bisher gültige Grenze wieder weiter verschoben werden soll.
Wenn es tatsächlich Leute gibt, denen das egal ist oder für die die Grenze halt noch nicht erreicht ist - viel Spaß beim Spielen von Battlefield 3.
Ich bin seit Jahren darauf bedacht, dass meine persönlichen Daten nur sehr eingeschränkt online verfügbar sind und ich bin sogar stolz, dass Google zu meiner Person ausschließlich Links findet, die zu meinen bisherigen akademischen Leistungen weiterleiten.
Und um dies - wie ich es empfinde - positive Bild meiner Person zu bewahren, habe ich heute meine Vorbestellung von Anfang Juni von Battlefield 3 storniert. Zu diesem Schritt haben mich die Dinge bewegt, die ich in den letzten Wochen zum Thema gelesen habe. Und ein Verzicht auf das Produkt ist wohl die einzig wirksame Art von Protest. Die Nachricht von heute hat da nur den letzten Tropfen geliefert - den Gedanken habe ich sicherlich schon seit 2 Wochen...
Letztenendes muss dies aber jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Muggiman (25. August 2011)

Also wer Steam nutzt, der soll sich nicht aufregen - da sind nämlich exakt die gleichen Rechte vorhanden. Nur hats dort wohl kein Mensch gelesen/interessiert^^...


----------



## Xaramas (25. August 2011)

dann werd ich mir BF3 wohl doch für Konsole statt für PC holen


----------



## Diezel (25. August 2011)

Muggiman schrieb:


> Also wer Steam nutzt, der soll sich nicht aufregen - da sind nämlich exakt die gleichen Rechte vorhanden. Nur hats dort wohl kein Mensch gelesen/interessiert^^...


 
steam sammelt keine daten über auf dem pc installierten software die nicht zu steam gehört oder nicht über steam bezogen wurde.

habe bis jetzt alle teile und addons der battlefield reihe aber wenn sie den kurs weiter beibehalten dann ohne mich.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. August 2011)

Muggiman schrieb:


> Also wer Steam nutzt, der soll sich nicht aufregen - da sind nämlich exakt die gleichen Rechte vorhanden. Nur hats dort wohl kein Mensch gelesen/interessiert^^...


 
sag mal willst du bzw. andere leute es nicht verstehen dass es
eben doch einen deutlichen unterschied gibt zwischen steam und origin?

was ist denn so schwer daran sich erstmal zu informieren anstatt
sowas inhaltsloses zu posten? 
da wundert mich doch langsam gar nix mehr wenns beim richtig lesen und informieren schon scheitert 
vll schickt euch dann EA eine "wie lerne ich richtig deutsch" produktwerbung zu..

unglaublich. 

origin interessiert sich für alles auf eurem rechner, und daten werden NICHT-anonymisiert
an dritte weitergeschickt 

steam nur für steam bezogene daten und das aber auch nur wenn mans erlaubt.
.
und wenn man hier so die posts durchliest, dann seh ich auf einmal lauter enttäuschte gamer.
und ich hab gesagt mit origin kommts noch schlechter.
und wisst ihr was? 
das war noch nicht das ende mit origin - thats EA.


----------



## Para911 (25. August 2011)

kamelle schrieb:


> Es geht doch gar nicht darum, was bereits über jemanden im Netz steht oder nicht.* Es geht darum, dass offensichtlich eine bisher gültige Grenze wieder weiter verschoben werden soll.*
> Wenn es tatsächlich Leute gibt, denen das egal ist oder für die die Grenze halt noch nicht erreicht ist - viel Spaß beim Spielen von Battlefield 3.
> Ich bin seit Jahren darauf bedacht, dass meine persönlichen Daten nur sehr eingeschränkt online verfügbar sind und ich bin sogar stolz, dass Google zu meiner Person ausschließlich Links findet, die zu meinen bisherigen akademischen Leistungen weiterleiten.
> Und um dies - wie ich es empfinde - positive Bild meiner Person zu bewahren, habe ich heute meine Vorbestellung von Anfang Juni von Battlefield 3 storniert. Zu diesem Schritt haben mich die Dinge bewegt, die ich in den letzten Wochen zum Thema gelesen habe. Und ein Verzicht auf das Produkt ist wohl die einzig wirksame Art von Protest. Die Nachricht von heute hat da nur den letzten Tropfen geliefert - den Gedanken habe ich sicherlich schon seit 2 Wochen...
> Letztenendes muss dies aber jeder für sich entscheiden.


 
Dann geh doch bitte sofort mal Windows deinstallieren.
Same shit, different program
Steam, iTunes und alle möglichen andere Programme kannst du dann auch gleich mal kicken...
Origin ist nicht das einzige Programm, dass die Daten in dem Umfang ausliest.
Außerdem sieht mir das zum größten Teil eher nach einer Rechtlichen Absicherung aus...nicht, dass jemand auf die Idee kommt, das Origin irgendwo was ausließt und dann EA verklagt. (Was in den USA ohne diesen Abschnitt zu 99% passieren würde).

Man schreibt nicht für jedes Land der Welt eine eigene EULA oder eigenen TOS. Man übernimmt einfach die Texte, übersetzt sie in die jeweilige Landessprache und haut unten noch einen Satz dran, der besagt, dass Dinge, die in einem Land gesetzeswidrig sind, in diesem Land halt nicht gültig sind.

P.S.:
Wir werden dich damit nie mehr im Internet sehen, also sag ich schonmal Ciao


----------



## sly1286 (25. August 2011)

und dann wundern die sich wenn man zu illegalen und geckrackten Versionen greift..die so einen Mist eventuell umgehen...


----------



## doomkeeper (25. August 2011)

Para911 schrieb:


> Dann geh doch bitte sofort mal Windows deinstallieren.
> Same shit, different program
> Steam, iTunes und alle möglichen andere Programme kannst du dann auch gleich mal kicken...
> Origin ist nicht das einzige Programm, dass die Daten in dem Umfang ausliest.
> ...


 
na was ein glück dass du dich so gut auskennst... 
halbwissen tut schon weh, echt..


----------



## xotoxic242 (25. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> na was ein glück dass du dich so gut auskennst...
> halbwissen tut schon weh, echt..



Unterstellungen ohne gegensätzliche Argumente auch.


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (25. August 2011)

Tut mir Leid, aber wieso macht es Battlefield mir so schwer? ^^"
Alles was mit Origin zu tun hat geht mir gewaltig auf den Zeiger . . . es ist so schade, dass Battlefield dadurch so negativ in Erscheinung tritt. Jedenfalls für moi.


----------



## dohderbert (25. August 2011)

wow das ist mal n mächtiger rückschlag für BF3.. kaufen werde ich mir BF3 nach den Informationen nicht mehr ! schade


----------



## StarChild68 (25. August 2011)

Ich finds auch nicht gerade toll! aber ich denke das locker 2/3 der Leute die sich aufregen bei FB alle ihre privaten täglichen Abenteuer preisgeben. Gläsern sind wir eh schon da brauch sich hier keiner was vormachen! Aber es ist schon traurig wie ein so tolles Game unter so blöden Geschäftspraktiken leidet. Langsam komme ich echt auch ans grübeln ob ich es nicht wieder abbestelle! Langsam reicht es wirklich mit den schlechten Nachrichten.
Schade schade!


----------



## doomkeeper (25. August 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Unterstellungen ohne gegensätzliche Argumente auch.


 
bringt sowieso nix seine eigene posts x-mal zu wiederholen und zu posten
wenn die leute nicht gelernt haben richtig zu lesen bzw. generell zu lesen und
davor zu informieren bevor man halbwissen verbreitet.

ich wiederhole mich ungern jeden tag. nichts für ungut


----------



## xotoxic242 (25. August 2011)

@doomkeeper: Sorry, hab nicht die ganzen 195 Kommentare durchforstet.Nur die letzten Kommentare gelesen. 

Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum solche Platformen dann durch gängig gute und seriöse Anti-Spyware Programme sowie Firewalls nicht als Gefahr erkannt werden?
Da müßte doch der Echtzeitschutz anschlagen oder beim Scannen etwas entdeckt werden.........
Vielleicht is der Wirbel auch übertrieben oder.


Was mir noch einfällt in Bezug auf Daten.Es gibt sicher hier auch ne Menge Leute die einen Multimedia Player zu Hause stehen haben.Zum Beispiel WD HD Live oder DLink BoxBoxee etc.Was meint Ihr wieviel Daten DIESE Geräte sammeln?


----------



## Draikore (25. August 2011)

StarChild68 schrieb:


> Ich finds auch nicht gerade toll! aber ich denke das locker 2/3 der Leute die sich aufregen bei FB alle ihre privaten täglichen Abenteuer preisgeben. Gläsern sind wir eh schon da brauch sich hier keiner was vormachen! Aber es ist schon traurig wie ein so tolles Game unter so blöden Geschäftspraktiken leidet. Langsam komme ich echt auch ans grübeln ob ich es nicht wieder abbestelle! Langsam reicht es wirklich mit den schlechten Nachrichten.
> Schade schade!




Also meiner Meinung nach, es ist nun kack egal ob jetzt bei Facebook oder BF 3, bei Facebook wird nur alles schön weiter verkauft und jeder idiot kann sich Daten von FB Usern erkaufen und bei BF 3 sagen die es winigstens direkt im vorraus und man erfährt es nicht wie bei FB hinten rum.

Die Leute sollten sich lieber bei Facebook löschen/abmelden oder sonst was anstatt jetzt deswegen so einen Aufstand zu machen.
Aber wer Facebook natürlich für angeblich unentberlich hält und ohne nicht kann, sollte sich gedanken machen.
Vorher ist auch jeder ohne ausgekommen oder ?


----------



## LordDelany (25. August 2011)

@ xotoxic: Ich schätze mal, weil man im Normalfall eine Ausnahme hinzufügen muss, um überhaupt spielen zu können.

Also, ich glaube im Moment echt nicht, dass ich das Spiel kaufen werde. Man kann auch übertreiben...


----------



## Kasian (25. August 2011)

Die Meldung ist vom 5. August und wurde auf der GC revidiert!


----------



## lex23 (25. August 2011)

Also die Stasi-Methoden mit der Datensammlung sind ein hartes Stück.
Wenn das stimmt, werde ich mir das Spiel wohl erstmal nicht kaufen.


----------



## Maverico (25. August 2011)

Ich denke mal 95% von denen, die jetzt hier Wind machen und androhen das Spiel nicht zu kaufen werden wir trotzdem auf dem BF sehen. Für mich ist das hier pure Panikmache.


----------



## lex23 (25. August 2011)

Das hat mit Panikmache nichts zu tun.
Muss halt jeder selber für sich entscheiden, ob er so eine Politik unterstützen will oder nicht.
Ich persönlich mache es nicht, zumal ich sowieso kein großer Battlefield-Fan bin.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. August 2011)

Maverico schrieb:


> Ich denke mal 95% von denen, die jetzt hier Wind machen und androhen das Spiel nicht zu kaufen werden wir trotzdem auf dem BF sehen. Für mich ist das hier pure Panikmache.


 
ich sags mal so.
viele werden es sich bestimmt trotzdem holen weil sie einfach nur spielen wollen.

aber einige denken da bestimmt anders bevor sie ihr eigenes geld für etwas raushauen
z.b. ich. wo ich kein gutes gefühl dabei hab (egal wie geil das spiel wird)
bin kein konsumopfer.

aber bei so einem blockbuster wie battlefield 3, man nehme an dass vielen
käufern jetzt das mit origin überhaupt nicht schmeckt, und
die anzahl derer immer weiter ansteigt und vor allem die vorbestellungen zurückgehen..

dann denke ich dass es dann doch eine nicht zu unterschätzende anzahl sein wird, derer die dass spiel liegen lassen.
einzeln ist man der dumme - ist klar. 
aber wenn sich sowas rumspricht dann denke ich dass da doch viele auf sowas verzichten werden.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (25. August 2011)

ip adresse? browser? das kann JEDE internetseite einsehen, auf der man sich befindet, hardware ist mitlerweile auch möglich und selbst namen geben? pisst euch nicht an, auf ps3 heiße ich auch immer gleich -.-


----------



## madmax70 (25. August 2011)

Und tschüss BF3,Punkt.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (25. August 2011)

habe jetzt nicht alle kommentare gelesen, aber das mit der spionage geht mal garnicht. wenn leute das freiwillig machen ist es ok, aber zwingen? neeee geht mal garnicfht.

ich erzähle euch jetzt mal eine story:
ich spiele (bzw habe gespielt) guild wars und wurde in dem spiel mal beschissen weil ich sehr müde und etwas breit war. ABER alles was ich wusste was der ingamenick vom betrüger! damit konnte ich dann mittels google rausfinden wie der typ sich noch so im netz nennt und war dadurch in der lage sein icq acc ausfindig zu machen wo auch wieder daten waren... nach sehr langem suchen ( ca ein abend) wusste ich das es ein kleiner bengel war der sich in einem sportverein betätigt hat, kannte seine anschrift und telefonnummer ^^  

alles nur weil er hier und da kleine datenfragmente hinterlassen hat, man darf dabei nicht vergessen das ich eine einfache person bin ohne spezielle rechte wie es der staat oder so hat. nach dem ich ihn angerufen habe und damit gedroht hatte seinem eltern zu erzählen (kannte ja auch die namen der eltern) was er so im internet treibt hat, es hat nur wenige minuten gedauert bis ich meine sachen wieder hatte 

und genau deshalb finde ich dann spionage von firmen mal so richtig daneben! was geht die an was ich an software benutze? was interessiert mein prozessor? die sollen froh sein das ich zahlender kunde bin und bf3 nicht einfach kopiere und kommt mir nicht mit dem argument multiplayer geht nur mit ner originalen version, schonmal was von gehackten servern gehört? wow kann man so auch zocken


----------



## Draikore (25. August 2011)

find ich toll endlich keine bobs die jedesmal ihren namen ändern weil se scheiße gebaut haben. wo sind die ganzen leute deren daten von facebook wkw und ähnlichen seiten verkauft werden, da gibt es mehr einsicht in das privatleben und freunde etc..


Mimimi kkthxbye


----------



## Draikore (25. August 2011)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> und genau deshalb finde ich dann spionage von firmen mal so richtig daneben! was geht die an was ich an software benutze? was interessiert mein prozessor? die sollen froh sein das ich zahlender kunde bin und bf3 nicht einfach kopiere und kommt mir nicht mit dem argument multiplayer geht nur mit ner originalen version, schonmal was von gehackten servern gehört? wow kann man so auch zocken


 

Nur das die keine Accounts hacken und dir Sachen klauen oder ?
Hardware abfrage kann man sich wohl denken warum...damit die wissen welche Hardware im Durchschnitt benutzt wird und so zukünftig Spiele anpassen können. Dann kommt es bald zum WoW Standart, so das jeder oder so gut wie jeder jedes Spiel spielen kann.

Aber weitere Daten oder Persönliche Daten und ausnutzung von Daten wäre dreist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. August 2011)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> und genau deshalb finde ich dann spionage von firmen mal so richtig daneben! was geht die an was ich an software benutze? was interessiert mein prozessor?


 
Wenn sie diese Daten nur dazu benutzen würden, um die Performance ihrer Spiele zu verbessern, hätte ich ja nichts dagegen. Aber an dritte weitergeben? Muss nicht sein.


----------



## MrBigX (25. August 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Ich gebe weder meine Freiheit auf noch sonst irgendwas.


Doch, genau genommen schon: Stichwort Weiterverkauf. Und um dem nun mit Sicherheit folgenden Argument zuvorzukommen: Ob Du das tatsächlich nutzt ist völlig bedeutungslos, Du könntest wenn Du nur wölltest, das ist alles was zählt.



Mentor501 schrieb:


> Aber wie schon gesagt: sei doch bitte so konsequent und deinstalliere Steam, dann kaufe ich dir zumindest deine Einstellung gegen jedwedes Datensammeln ab.


Wie kommst Du auf die Idee, dass ich Steam hab?
Das einzige Siel mit Accountbindung, dass ich hab ist Starcraft 2, und ich muss zugeben im Nachinein finde ich, dass das eine blöde Idee war (in erster Linie weil ich immer dann auf die Idee komme SC2 zu spielen, wenn ich mich gerade mal nicht einfach einloggen kann um dem Programm zu beweisen, dass es wirklich echt is. Mit ner gecrackten Version wär mir das nicht passiert ...)




Mentor501 schrieb:


> Wobei du dann auch dein Bankkonto und deinen Handyvertrag kündigen müsstest.


Versuch mal ohne Konto zu überleben. Du kannst garnicht arbeiten gehen, wer bezahlt denn heute noch bar?


----------



## lex23 (25. August 2011)

Mal eingeworfen ein Auszug vom Steam Nutzungsvertrag:

"Steam und die Software können Funktionen enthalten, um Software-, Hardwarevorgänge oder anderen Maßnahmen zu identifizieren, die Spielern einen unfairen Vorteil gewähren, wenn sie Mehrspielerversionen von Software, anderen Valve-Produkten oder Modifikationen davon benutzen („Cheats“)."

Mehr habe ich in die Richtung auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.

Das sieht mir aber bei weitem nicht nach dem Kaliber von Origin aus, weil hier nur spielrelevante Daten identifiziert werden und nicht einfach der komplette Rechner zum Glashaus gemacht wird.

Bei WoW etc. übrigens das Selbe.

Sieht man mal wieviel Aufmerksamkeit den Verträgen von mir geschenkt wird, Gott sei Dank kommen solche Klauseln im Internet ans Licht


----------



## I3iber (25. August 2011)

Gustav Halling via Twitter:
 Origin works as Steam and all else. All EULAs have the same language but ppl get crazy and stick by words,as with the bible

:> treffend


----------



## StarChild68 (25. August 2011)

Ich werds wohl trotz allem zocken, wenn auch mit einem schlechten Gefühl! Es ist einfach ein wahnsinnig gutes Game! Und das sage ich obwohl bisher nur die Alpha gezockt habe. Aber ins grübeln kommt man da wirklich immer mehr! Aber wir sind in einem freien Land in dem jeder für sich entscheiden kann ob er es will oder nicht!


----------



## lex23 (25. August 2011)

Haben wohl auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass das tatsächlich jemand liest ?
So schön versteckt mal ne Spionageklausel inkl. Weitergabe an Dritte einbauen und dann auch noch dumme Kommentare raushauen wenn der Mist rauskommt ? 
Das wird ja immer besser hier.


----------



## lex23 (25. August 2011)

bezieht sich auf den Gustav Halling tweet.


----------



## Mo1270 (25. August 2011)

@ lex, bei Steam sind die nicht im Nutzungsvertrag sondern in den Datenschutzrichtlinien, denen man automatisch mit dem Nutzungsvertrag zustimmt


----------



## MrBigX (25. August 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Erstens: Wer sagt dir, dass die spärlichen Informationen dort wirklich stimmen?
> Zweitens: hab ich weder meinen Nachnamen, noch meine email oder Telefonnummer angegeben - wenn du es schaffst die alle ausfindig zu machen (oder mich selber), kriegst ne Kiste Bier.
> Drittens: ich bin weder bei Facebook noch bei Twitter, und Steam und ICQ benutzte ich inzwischen auch nicht mehr. Ich verzichte somit schon auf einiges.
> Viertens: meine HP wird nicht von EA angezapft. Nur von dir. Thx für den Klick


Bist Du zufällig Dipl.-Ing. Architekt?


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. August 2011)

MrBigX schrieb:


> Bist Du zufällig Dipl.-Ing. Architekt?


 
schön wärs  ich gehöre seit einigen Jahren zur...Unterschicht^^


----------



## MrBigX (25. August 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> schön wärs  ich gehöre seit einigen Jahren zur...Unterschicht^^


Ok, dann is das mit dem Personen raussuchen wohl doch nicht ganz so einfach wie ich dachte.
Heißt Du wenigstens Roland oder is das auch falsch?

Na toll "nur noch" 100 Personen ...

Irrtum, 280 ...


----------



## I3iber (25. August 2011)

lex23 schrieb:


> Haben wohl auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass das tatsächlich jemand liest ?
> So schön versteckt mal ne Spionageklausel inkl. Weitergabe an Dritte einbauen und dann auch noch dumme Kommentare raushauen wenn der Mist rauskommt ?
> Das wird ja immer besser hier.


 
@ lex, merkste selbst ne 
das steht doch (evtl mit anderen Formulierungen) fast in jeden AGB / TOS von jedem Prog was du installierst ^^ (und da liest du es im normalfall NICHT)
ich könnte diese News auch über Steam, icq, msn, facebook bringen und müsste nur wenige Wörter austauschen und schon würden alle schreien "waaas,.. oh gott meine Daten"  obwohl jeder es nutzt...

Diese künstliche Aufregung von einigen hier ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Kwengie (25. August 2011)

ich finds zwar auch bedeppert, aber was solls.
Mein BF2-Soldatenname ist seit BC2 vergeben, so daß ich wieder mit dem BC2-Namen antreten muß.

naja,
was solls,
Battlefield 3 wird jedenfalls gekauft und eines kann diesem zwang doch abgewinnen, daß man ab Battlefield 3 einen festen Namen benutzen wird, den Dir andere nicht vorher wegschnappen können,


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. August 2011)

MrBigX schrieb:


> Ok, dann is das mit dem Personen raussuchen wohl doch nicht ganz so einfach wie ich dachte.
> Heißt Du wenigstens Roland oder is das auch falsch?


 
Nee, der stimmt schon. Aber mich würde es wundern wenn du mich findest - hab auch schon oft nach mir gesucht. Ich meine, Origin kann meinen Vornamen und mein Alter ruhig kennen. Adresse, Telefonnummer, Nachname hingegen nicht....alles wodurch sie mir Werbung anpflastern könnten. Und auf meinem Rechner haben sie eh nix zu suchen....nicht nur wegen Volljährigkeitsvoraussetzungsfotografien 
Hab echt ungern Bock auf Konsole umzusteigen, nur wegen diesem Scheiss. Auch wenn ich da Leute kenne die mitzocken würden.


----------



## Draikore (25. August 2011)

I3iber schrieb:


> Diese künstliche Aufregung von einigen hier ist einfach nur lächerlich.


 

Danke, das wollte ich hören bzw lesen.


----------



## KMPlayer (25. August 2011)

I3iber schrieb:


> @ lex, merkste selbst ne
> das steht doch (evtl mit anderen Formulierungen) fast in jeden AGB / TOS von jedem Prog was du installierst ^^ (und da liest du es im normalfall NICHT)
> ich könnte diese News auch über Steam, icq, msn, facebook bringen und müsste nur wenige Wörter austauschen und schon würden alle schreien "waaas,.. oh gott meine Daten"  obwohl jeder es nutzt...
> 
> Diese künstliche Aufregung von einigen hier ist einfach nur lächerlich.


 
Das stimmt so nicht. Es liegt wohl vor allem daran, dass es hier um EA geht! Und EA würden die Nutzer wohl am aller wenigsten irgendwelche Daten anvertrauen (was im Übrigen völlig verständlich ist), weil dieses Unternehmen schon immer rücksichtslos gegenüber der Community war und nur nach eigenen Interessen handelt.

Und wie ich schon schrieb, läuft bei Valve die Datensammlung anonymisiert ab, was bei EA sicher nicht der Fall sein dürfte, wenn man schon den Spielernamen an den Account knüpft...


----------



## Draikore (25. August 2011)

KMPlayer schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Es liegt wohl vor allem daran, dass es hier um EA geht! Und EA würden die Nutzer wohl am aller wenigsten irgendwelche Daten anvertrauen (was im Übrigen völlig verständlich ist), weil dieses Unternehmen schon immer rücksichtslos gegenüber der Community war und nur nach eigenen Interessen handelt.
> 
> Und wie ich schon schrieb, läuft bei Valve die Datensammlung anonymisiert ab, was bei EA sicher nicht der Fall sein dürfte, wenn man schon den Spielernamen an den Account knüpft...


 

Blizzard auch.
Stört es einen der riesigen Spieleranzahl von WoW ?
Nein.
Wenn dann regen sie sich auf, meckern und zocken fröhlich weiter, gehen raiden und machen PvP.

Man bemerke Diablo 3 besitzt auch Onlinezwang UND hat ein Auktionshaus wo mit echtem Geld bezahlt werden kann UND Blizzard auch noch selber sich was in die Tasche steckt.

Meiner Meinung nach ist Blizzard um einiges schlimmer als EA, wobei EA auch nicht ohne ist, aber wie gesagt nicht so schlimm wie der Schneesturm.


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (26. August 2011)

naja wennse schon meine ip haben dann kann ich ja beim rest falsche daten angeben falls das pw verschlampt wird. is mir doch wurscht wer falsche daten sammelt oder verfälscht wer 100% korrekte daten im netz angebibt hat se eh nicht alle. gebe generell nie meine richtige anschrift, name und geburtsdaten an bei so unwichtigen dingne wie spielen


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (26. August 2011)

Also meine bescheidene Meinung ist: Das geht eindeutig zu weit, ich sehe gerade noch ein wegen Kopierschutz dass man ein Spiel online aktiviert. Aber Daten sammeln nein das ist eine Frechheit, was geht die Stalker von EA an was ich auf meinem Rechner für Programme habe bzw. nutze. Damit ist BF3 endgültig für mich vom Tisch ich lasse mich nicht ausspionieren, steckt euch eure Datenkrake sonst wo hin.

Ach ja hey EA bevor ihr noch dumm fragt, ich wische mir den Arsch mit der RECHTEN Hand.


----------



## z3ro22 (26. August 2011)

wwer meckert brauch es sich ja nicht kaufen punkt.


----------



## doomkeeper (26. August 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> wwer meckert brauch es sich ja nicht kaufen punkt.


 
du weißt schon dass hier gesprochen bzw. diskutiert wird und meinungen ausgetauscht werden?


----------



## Raffnek30000 (26. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> du weißt schon dass hier gesprochen bzw. diskutiert wird und meinungen ausgetauscht werden?


 
dafür sind foren da? das ist ja mal ws ganz neues


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (26. August 2011)

Ich werds boykottieren... kaufs mir erst, wenns für steam kommt... und wenn nicht? ...dann halt nicht...


----------



## doomkeeper (26. August 2011)

ganz cool:

You acknowledge and agree that the Application may use information
regarding your computer, hardware, media, software and your use of the
Application to validate your license rights and to update the Application.

auch nicht schlecht. 
By installing and using this Application you acknowledge and
agree that you will abide by EA’s Terms of Service and otherwise agree not to:
? Create a false identity for purposes of misleading others

mal sehen was da alles beim origin los sein wird, wenns die ersten meldungen gibt
dass x-profile gelöscht oder gebannt wurden wegen falschen daten?
und alle spiele futsch?

da bin ich gespannt was da alles auf ea-user zukommt.
ob ich recht haben werde? denk schon


----------



## Darknomis806 (26. August 2011)

DICE wirds eventuell richtig bei der PC Community verkacken mit Bf3, nicht weil das Spiel schlecht wird sondern das ganze Zeug ausenrum mit fehlendem Serverbrowser, Origin usw...

das erinnert mich stark an Mw2 wo Infinity Ward auch viel verspielt hat  und zwar alleine mit dem Iw Net.

Ich frage mich ob DICE echt so geil auf den erfolg von CoD ist und deshalb extra solche Aufreger einbaut, da sie denken jeder kauft sich´s dann, bei CoD funktioniert das schließlich auch...

das Problem ist das Mw3 dedicated server hat wie bei CoD4 und nicht bei Blops. Wahrscheinlich hat DICE gedacht das Infinity Ward wieder das Iw Net einbaut und die meisten PC Gamer verklaut und DICE dann jeden Mist anstellen kann und trotzdem 
kommen die PC Gamer zu DICE


----------



## Worrel (26. August 2011)

Loeghaire schrieb:


> Das war aber schon seit wochen bekannt. Und wer sich jetzt über Origin aufregt dürfte auch kein Steam mehr nutzen, den die machen es genauso.


 Bei Steam hast du einen Nicknamen und einen Accountnamen. Den Nicknamen kann der Spieleprogrammierer im Spiel verwenden, muß er aber nicht.

Bei Origin ist für mich jetzt die Frage: Gibt es da auch Nick- und Account-Namen oder sieht dann jeder Mitspieler meinen Loginnamen?


----------



## German_Ripper (26. August 2011)

So die PreOrder vorerst storniert. Nun mal schauen ob dem noch mehr folgen werden. Schade... hätte es sehr gerne mit der ersten großen Welle mitgezockt.


----------



## Fresh1981 (26. August 2011)

Hey wo ist denn das Problem bei Steam mault doch auch keiner!!!Deshalb das Spiel abzubestellen halte ich für überzogen!!Aber jedem seine Meinung!!!
Was ich dagegen nicht in Ordnung finde ist das EA sich einfach ohne einverständnis s des Users Daten sammeln darf!!!


----------



## Shordy5 (26. August 2011)

naja finde es persönlich nicht schlimm über origin zu daddeln, auch das der nickname vom origin account mit eingebunden wird. kann man alles akzeptieren, aber das man von denen auch noch ausspioniert wird naja...fragwürdig. werde es mir gut überlegen ob ich mir Betafield 3 kaufe....naja Betafield: Bug Company 2 haben die ja schon im Sand gesetzt mal schaun was wird, vielleicht ändert es sich bei EA noch, was ich aber nicht glaube.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (26. August 2011)

hehe wie gut das meine vorbestellung vor kurzem wegen einem fehler von mir von amazon automatisch zurück gezogen wurde, hatte erst gedacht "kacke, jetzt muss ich das noch mal machen." abernun warte ich mal ab was da so kommt. danke amazon, jetzt muss ich nicht mal selber abbestellen XD


----------



## StarChild68 (26. August 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bei Steam hast du einen Nicknamen und einen Accountnamen. Den Nicknamen kann der Spieleprogrammierer im Spiel verwenden, muß er aber nicht.
> 
> Bei Origin ist für mich jetzt die Frage: Gibt es da auch Nick- und Account-Namen oder sieht dann jeder Mitspieler meinen Loginnamen?




Einmal darfst raten! Da ich die Alpha gezockt habe kann ich dir sagen das der Login bzw Accountname auch dein Ingamename ist.


----------



## anon85 (26. August 2011)

Daten speichern?? Was geht ab?? Also irgendwann reicht es finde ich !!ich warte sehnsuchtigst auf dieses game ich hab mit eigentlich nichts probleme aber daten sammel und meinen rechner ausspionieren das geht definitiv NICHT EA!!!
ich denke mir auch das ea demnächst post bekommen (zb. wie die GEMA, PAYPAL,VISAQ, etc) dies ist eine frechheit !!! Was ich auf meinem rechner mache geht niemanden irgendwas an!!!Genau wie was drinnen ist wenn sie das wollen können sie mich gerne anfragen aber nicht so nen schmuh im hintergrund ! E

ECHT SCHADE EA!!!!!!!DAS IHR SO MIT EUREN KUNDEN UMGEHT!!!!!!!!

>>>>>>>>>>>TRAURIG<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## razer81 (26. August 2011)

Wenn ich das game nicht so günstig vorbestellt hätte, würde ich mir jetzt auch überlegen es abzubestellen. Das EA meine Hardwaredaten sammelt finde ich dabei nichtmal so schlimm. Kann doch nur von Vorteil sein wenn die Entwickler Ihre Games an die verbreitetste Hardware anpassen können.

Bei Bad Company 2 konnte man seinen Nick unabhängig vom Account wählen.
Und so konnte man auch mit mehrer Soldaten spielen und einfach mal wieder bei Rang 1 anfangen zu spielen. Schade das das jetzt wohl nicht mehr geht.

Auch das One-Shot-Kills mit Sniper gewehren nicht funktionieren finde ich irgendwie lächerlich. Wenn 2 Gegner hintereinander stehen und ich mit dem Sniper drauf schieße sollen im Idealfall beide umkippen. 

Hab mich echt auf das Spiel gefreut, aber je mehr meldungen ich darüber höre, umso weniger möchte ich das spiel noch haben.


----------



## xotoxic242 (26. August 2011)

Umfrage starten! "Bestellt Ihr Battlefield wegen Origin ab, ja oder nein oder bin mir nicht sicher".

Und ich wette das die, die sagen sie haben es abbestellt es sich trotzdem kaufen werden. Hundertpro! 
Ich zocke es auf jeden Fall!


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. August 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Und ich wette das die, die sagen sie haben es abbestellt es sich trotzdem kaufen werden. Hundertpro!


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. August 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sauber!
Ich finde es sehr gut, wenn konsequent gegen origin vorgegangen wird.

Leider muss ich zugeben, dass ich es trotzdem vorbestellen werde (sucht? ka).
Battlefield ist zu mächtig, um seinem Sog zu entgehen, wie ich beschämt zugeben muss. 
Ich bin niemand der sagt er käuft es nicht und dann holt er es sich doch, so ehrlich muss man sein.
Entscheidend für diese Entscheidung war ein vorangegangener post indem jemand gepostet hat, was steam alles scannt. Und ich muss sagen, dass origin weiß, dass ich fraps und xfire installiere oder deinstalliere greift jetzt nicht wirklich in meine Privatssphäre ein, das sage ich jedem der fragt. Trotzdem ist es natürlich nicht gut, aber es ist noch so weit weg von "völlig inakzeptabel", dass ich mir diese Perle nicht entgehen lassen werde. 
Wenn Battlefield 3 enttäuscht, werde ich den Firmensitz von EA niederbrennen.


----------



## Draikore (26. August 2011)

1. Du bist einer dazu kommt zwar noch die Leute die es auch abbestellen, aber ich schätze das viele es tortzdem kaufen werden.
2. Ich glaube er meinte: Das z.b Sir Käsefuß sich Bf 3 bestellt hat und jetzt abbestellt hat. Wegen den ganzen Meldungen ist er sauer und regt sich auf und sagt er wird sich das Spiel niemals kaufen. 

Jetzt sind paar Monate ins Land verstrichen und Sir Käsefuß sitzt vorm Pc und spielt BF 3.


----------



## Chronik (26. August 2011)

Könnte mal PCGames eine Umfrage machen (Nur für die PC-Version)? Mit 6 Möglichkeiten:
1. Ich hab BF3 vorbestellt, werde das auch lassen
2. Ich hab BF3 vorbestellt, weiß noch nicht ob ich es stoniere
3. Ich hab BF3 vorbestellt aber mitleiweile die Vorbestellung schon stoniert, wegen den Nachteilen (Origin Zwang, Datenaustausch, ...)
4. Ich werde mir BF3 erst vorbestellen wenn EA was ändert (Origin Zwang, Datenaustausch, ...)
5. Ich werde mir BF3 nicht unter diesen Zwängen vorbestellen (Origin Zwang, Datenaustausch, ...)
6. Ich werde mir BF3 nicht vorbestellen/kaufen
Die Fragen sind nur Ideen. Wenn Ihr so eine Umfrage startet, müsst Ihr nicht solche Antwortmöglichkeiten nehmen.
Mich würde mal Interessieren wer sich BF3 nun nicht mehr Vorbestellt bzw. wer die Vorbestellung stoniert hat. Darum ja auch die Umfrage.

Edit: hab die Möglichen editiert


----------



## Kellten (26. August 2011)

ja, ich bin ebenfalls dafür! startet mal die umfrage...


----------



## springenderBusch (26. August 2011)

Da wird BF3 wohl auf den Listen der Antivirusprogramme auftauchen.


----------



## Mentor501 (26. August 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> DICE wirds eventuell richtig bei der PC Community verkacken mit Bf3, nicht weil das Spiel schlecht wird sondern das ganze Zeug ausenrum mit fehlendem Serverbrowser, Origin usw...
> 
> das erinnert mich stark an Mw2 wo Infinity Ward auch viel verspielt hat und zwar alleine mit dem Iw Net.
> 
> ...



Wie man die ganze Geschichte jetzt aufnimmt mal beiseite gestellt, aber DICE hat denke ich mit Origin recht wenig am Hut gehabt, das Ding kommt von EA nicht von DICE.
Was den Serverbrowser angeht so fehlt er ja nicht, ist bloß endlich mal in eine 100% funktionierende Umgebung (deinen normalen Browser) integriert worden, ich sehe darin vor allem Vorteile, da ein selbst geschriebener Serverbrowser kaum so ausgereift sein kann wie einer der über das normale Internet bzw. Battlelog läuft, mal abgesehen davon, dass die Alphatester sich darüber beinahe durchgehend positiv geäußert haben (schnell, richtige Anzeigen und somit viel zuverlässiger als der bisherige ingame Browser den DICE von mal zu mal wieder verk**** hatte.


----------



## xotoxic242 (27. August 2011)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Da wird BF3 wohl auf den Listen der Antivirusprogramme auftauchen.



 Ja, ganz oben vermutlich!  Bitteschön:


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. August 2011)

Spielekauf im Jahre 2040:

Nachdem Hugo Egon Battlefield 270 gekauft hat, wurden ihm standardmäßig die EA-Fußfesseln angelegt. Durch einen kleinen Bildschirm wird jeder seiner Schritte gefilmt und jeder seiner Töne direkt auf den EA Server übertragen. Selbst bei der Rückfahrt vom Geschäft nach Hause wird er gefilmt. Das muss sein, schließlich könnte er einen Raubkopierer auf der Rückfahrt mitnehmen, der ihn auf falsche Gedanken bringt. Zu Hause angekommen muss er sich bei der Installation erst mal identifizieren. Dazu dient eine an der Maus angebrachte Nadel. Dort sticht er mit seinem Finger hinein und seine Blutgruppe wird direkt übermittelt. Stimmt sie mit der eingetragenen überein, so startet die Installation.
Nach der Installation muss er sich bei Origin-Anmelden, dazu muss er sein Gesicht per Webcam abscannen lassen und den 270.000 stelligen Code, der zu seiner E-Mail Adresse gesendet wurde, eintippen.
Endlich kann er spielen. Doch kommen seine Frau oder seine Kinder ins Zimmer, dann fliegt er sofort vom Server. Schließen gehören sie zu der gefürchteten Mitgucker-Fraktion. Diese Schmarotzer, so EA, die einfach zusehen ohne einen Cent zu bezahlen. Die ihren jährlichen Gewinn gefährden, weil sie es sich einfach erlauben, bei der gekauften Version eines anderen Spielers zuzusehen. Sowas geht doch nicht.
Doch wird dem Spieler ein "Mitgucker-Pass" angeboten, den er für je 50 Euro pro Person erwerben kann.
Muss er während des Spielens mal austreten, so darf er sich nicht einfach so vom PC entfernen, sondern muss sich erst per Ingame-Nachricht von einem EA-Mitarbeiter abmelden und später wieder anmelden. 
Erschöpft geht Hugo Egon abends ins Bett, doch seine Fussfesseln müssen bleiben. In den nächsten Wochen erhält er exklusiv an ihn angepasste Werbung, die sich aus den Mitschnitten seiner Gespräche ergeben haben.
Hugo Egon ist entsetzt und lässt seinen Frust in Foren raus, doch die anderen Spieler beruhigen ihn, schließlich sei alles nicht so schlimm und er dürfe dafür ja ein geiles Spiel zocken. Das sei es wert.


----------



## Hadefixx (27. August 2011)

Meine Vorbestellung hab ich storniert. Interessiert mich nicht. Ich soll denen 60 Euro zahlen um denen das Recht zu geben alles über mich zu erfahren? Die packen die Daten (teils anonymisiert und teils nicht anonymisiert) dann in Statistiken und Datenbanken für Werbefirmen und verkaufen das. Ist ja nicht so als würde ich etwas verstecken wollen aber solche Machenschaften kann ich nicht unterstützen. Ihr kennt den Film minority report ? Ohne mich...

Für ein Spiel wird man zum Objekt - die lesen (soweit ich die agb´s richtig verstehe) alles interessante aus. Nichtnur Hardwaredaten... Kontodaten... was ich wann wo im Internet gesehen habe... sogar meine Software? Etwa meine WinAmp playliste? Kilngt alles sehr verallgemeinert und nicht nur auf Origin oder EA Produkte beschränkt. Was man so installiert / deinstalliert am Rechner... und im worstcase holt sich der John Riccotelo in ein paar monaten einen aufn Privatporno von mir und meiner Frau runter?

oO die haben sie ja nichmehr alle - geht ja hier nicht um irgendwas unglaublich innovatives oder neues oder weltbewegendes - sondern um BF 3 - ein Spiel! Und um zu "spielen" bin ich NICHT bereit mein "reales leben" preiszugeben ohne einfluss an wen die daten wie oft verkauft und vorallem wie diese dann genutzt werden. NOT

pinky und brain habens bis ins EA headquater geschafft


----------



## Hadefixx (27. August 2011)

http://img01.lachschon.de/images/114919_john_riccitiello__stefe_jobs.jpg


----------



## Sun007 (27. August 2011)

Und am Ende kauft ihr es doch alle...So wie Schei* GTA 4! Da gabs Windows Live Zwang und Rockstar social club Zwang! Und ihr beschwert euch über Origon? Ohne schei* ihr redet mit Gespaltene Zunge ^^


----------



## Corlagon (27. August 2011)

woher möchtest du denn bitte wissen, wer von uns gta 4 installiert hat? du bist schließlich kein ea-mitarbeiter. es gibt tatsächlich leute, die -ohne scheiß- dank ihrer willenskraft in der lage sind sachen zu boykottieren, weil die damit einhergehenden bedingungen gegen ihre prinzipien verstoßen.

allerdings bin ich der meinung, dass der zeitpunkt zur einführung ihrer neuen zwangs-software natürlich sehr gut gewählt ist. offensichtlich ist man der überzeugung, dass der großteil der spieler -ähnlich wie crackabhängige- nicht in der lage ist, der versuchung durch ein lang ersehntes vergnügen zu widerstehen. im großen und ganzen wird diese rechnung aufgehen. momentan treiben sie es nach meinung des konsens eben noch nicht weit genug. es tröstet mich aber die gewissheit, dass es in zukunft dazu kommen wird. wenn es dann soweit ist und sich alle fragen, wie es dazu kommen konnte, muss ich mir nicht insgeheim eingestehen: "ich habe es möglich gemacht!"


----------



## Hadefixx (27. August 2011)

@Corlagon 

genau so seh ich das auch. das wird durchgehen, die werden den megaprofit damit einfahren und alle werden nachziehen


----------



## dmwDragon (27. August 2011)

Spiel ist Storniert also auf so eine art der Überwachung habe ich kein Bock 
wie sagte Orson Welles schon " BIG BROTHER is WATCHING YOU !!! "


----------



## Marktschreier (27. August 2011)

Gleiche EULA schon bei MoH  !!!!!!!!

Erstmal, ich finde es absolut besch.... was EA mit diesem Origin-Zwang und dem ausspähen der Daten da plant!!! Ich weiß nicht ob ich mir jetzt noch BF3 für den PC holen werden, eventuell lieber für die XBOX, falls da nicht sowas ähnliches auch noch geschieht!
ABER jetzt kommt der eigentliche Schocker für mich zumindest (bin da wohl auch etwas blauäugig gewesen): Ich habe mir gerade einfach mal die EULA von MoH angeschaut und musste dabei feststellen, dass dort auch schon dieser Teil mit der Spyware enthalten ist. Zwar noch nicht komplett, aber Daten über die Software-Nutzung etc. haben die auch schon hier gesammelt!!! Und natürlich durften Sie diese auch an Dritte weitergeben!!! Also ein "Schaden" ist somit schon entstanden, zumindest für diejenigen, die MoH spielen.

Hier einmal ein Auszug aus der EULA:

3. Einwilligung in die Datennutzung. Wenn du dieses Spiel online spielst, können EA?und seine Partnerunternehmen nicht persönlich identifizierbare Daten, wie deine IP-Adresse, sowie Statistiken über Gameplay und Softwarenutzung sammeln und speichern. Wenn du auf Online-Funktionen und/oder -Dienste zugreifst, können diese Daten an EA?übermittelt werden. EA kann diese Informationen zur Verbesserung von Produkten und Diensten nutzen und anonym erhobene?Daten an Dritte weitergeben. 

Um die technischen Schutzvorkehrungen sowie die Bereitstellung von Software-Updates, dynamischen Inhalten, Produkt-Support und anderen Diensten, einschließlich Marketing und Onlinespiel, zu erleichtern, gestattest du EA und seinen Partnerunternehmen (neben der in Abschnitt 1.D genannten Daten) die Sammlung, Nutzung, Speicherung und Übertragung von technischen und zugehörigen Informationen, die deinen Computer (einschließlich der IP-Adresse und Hardware-Identifikation), das Betriebssystem, die Software und Hardwareperipherie sowie Spielstatistiken und -daten identifizieren. EA und seine Partner können diese Informationen auch zur Verbesserung von Produkten und Diensten nutzen und anonym erhobene?Daten an Dritte (Dienstleister) weitergeben. 

Alle Daten werden gemäß der Datenschutzrichtlinie von EA gesammelt, genutzt, gespeichert und übertragen. Du findest die Datenschutzrichtlinie auf http://privacy.ea.com . Sollten die Bedingungen dieses Abschnitts den Bedingungen der Datenschutzrichtlinie von EA widersprechen, gelten die Bedingungen der Datenschutzrichtlinie.



Toll, oder???


----------



## Marktschreier (27. August 2011)

Und bei BFBC2 gibt es diese EULA auch schon bereits in ähnlicher Weise. Alle Art Daten wurden da auch schon gesammelt und weiter gegeben.
Für mich stellt sich jetzt eigentlich die Frage: Wenn EA eventuell sowieso schon alles über meinen PC weiß (was ich nicht gutheiße), warum dann nicht BF3 zocken? Das was alle, mich eingeschlossen, ja eigentlich verhindern wollten mit der Stornierung von BF3 und dem Datensammeln, ist ja leider bereits geschehen.


----------



## xxAoPxx (27. August 2011)

Kasian schrieb:


> Die Meldung ist vom 5. August und wurde auf der GC revidiert!


 
Details? Mit Origin kann ich mich arrangieren, die Accountbindung und ggf Begrenzung auf einen Soldaten geht dagegen gar nicht. Daran hängt der Fortbestand meiner Vorbestellung.


----------



## Nops1 (28. August 2011)

Zu früh gefreut!!
vorbestellung stoniert.
Hol mir vielleicht die ps3 version auch wenn sie um Welten schlechter ist als die pc version und teurer. Nach den pc trailern hat ich eh schon angst das ich zuviel zocken werde, kann einem bei ps3 version nicht passieren. 

Wird auf der ps3 wohl etwas besser als bf2 aber als ich den ps3 multiplayerauschnitt sah war ich echt entäuscht. Hat grad ma 720p


----------



## john1231 (30. August 2011)

was kommt jetzt als nächstes?
für origin muss man monatliche gebühren zahlen (ala xbox live)?
ich hab mich so sehr auf das spiel gefreut und EA verkrüpelt es durch diese drecks origin malware bis zur unkauflichkeit!


----------



## knarfe1000 (30. August 2011)

Tja, wenn es nicht auf Steam kommt, kaufe ich es nicht. Habe fertig !


----------



## palombhp (2. September 2011)

Ich finde auch, dass EA komplett durchgeknallt ist. Die sind einfach zu gierig geworden und denken Sie können einen jetzt komplett gängeln und abzocken, weil Sie so ein Hammerspiel haben. 

Trotz all unserer Proteste wird sich wohl leider nicht viel ändern, da es noch genug Facebook Kiddies gibt, die sowieso mit runtergelassener Unterhose im I-Net unterwegs sind und die sowas nicht kümmert oder sie kapieren nicht was da vor sich geht.

Meine Ballerkollegen und ich haben allerdings unsere Vorbestellung rückgängig gemacht. Die Schein-Verbesserung der EULA vor ein paar Tagen bringt da auch keine richtige Verbesserung.

Vielleicht hat noch keiner so richtig dran gedacht, aber dies wird für alle zukünftigen EA Games gelten, nicht nur BF3.

grüße
HP


----------



## s4unit (15. September 2011)

ich hoffe die sammeln keine  privaten videos und fotos  von einem . naja kann mir eigentlich egal sein. werd mir das auch nicht holen . wer weiss wiel lange man das spiel spielen kann bis die server abgeschaltet werden.dann bleibt mir nur noch die spielverpackung und lan hat das spiel auch nicht. voll der dreck


----------



## Skaty12 (17. September 2011)

s4unit schrieb:


> ich hoffe die sammeln keine  privaten videos und fotos  von einem . naja kann mir eigentlich egal sein. werd mir das auch nicht holen . wer weiss wiel lange man das spiel spielen kann bis die server abgeschaltet werden.dann bleibt mir nur noch die spielverpackung und lan hat das spiel auch nicht. voll der dreck


 Oh man... die Server werden bei jedem Spiel ma abgeschaltet, aber bestimmt nicht wenn es 5 Millionen am Tag spielen. Außerdem wird das Spiel Lan haben, wurde mehr als 1 mal bestätigt 

Bevor man Scheiße schreibt, sollte man schauen, ob sie wahr ist.


----------



## lolxd999 (17. September 2011)

> Außerdem wird das Spiel Lan haben, wurde mehr als 1 mal bestätigt



Ja ? Wann ? Wo ? Davon hab ich nichts gelesen.... Hätest du vielleicht ein Link dafür ?
Das würde EA ja einen Schritt in die Richtige Richtung machen ....


----------

